# طلبات الالحان و التسبحة الكنسية



## Aksios (15 نوفمبر 2008)

​ ​

هنا يمكنك وضع طلب الالحان القبطية و التسبحة
و انشاء الله نجيبها ​ 
و يمكنك ايضا طلب نص قبطى او عربى للحن معين​ 
صلوا من اجل ضعفى
سلام و نعمة​


----------



## oesi no (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*تم تثبيت الموضوع*
*فى انتظار طلباتكم *
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## Aksios (15 نوفمبر 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> *تم تثبيت الموضوع*​
> 
> *فى انتظار طلباتكم *​
> *سلام ونعمة*​


متشكر على تثبيتك للموضوع 
الرب يعوض تعب محبتك 
فى انتظار الطلبات 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




سلام و نعمة​


----------



## bahaa_06 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*فكره رائعه *
*انا عشمان اتعلم التسبحة (قبطى)*
*ومش عارف استلمها صح من الشرائط الموجوده عندى لأن قرايتى فى القبطى تعبانه*
*فياريت يكون فى حاجة لتعليم التسبحه عن طريق الكمبيوتر*
*اكون شاكر جدا*
*بهاء*​


----------



## Aksios (15 نوفمبر 2008)

bahaa_06 قال:


> *فكره رائعه *
> 
> *انا عشمان اتعلم التسبحة (قبطى)*
> *ومش عارف استلمها صح من الشرائط الموجوده عندى لأن قرايتى فى القبطى تعبانه*
> ...


 
عندى تسبحة نصف الليل تعليمى للمعلم جاد لويس
فى حدود 12 ساعه
بيعلم لحن لحن براحه جدا
جارى رفعهم انتظرنى​


----------



## jacoob (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكراً علي الفكرة الحلوة وشكراً للاعضاء اللي بياعدوا عليها 
 أنا عايز لحن أبؤرو بأنواعة نفسي احفظة ولو أتقل عليكم كمان لحن كي بيرتو ؛ لحن غولغوثا
      وشكراً لتعبكم*


----------



## jacoob (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*صديقي* *ربنا موجود* أنا عندي التسبحة لفريق أبوفام ( عربي ؛ قبطي ) ممتازة لكن مش قادر أحفظها فلو ممكن أي شي أحفظ التسبحة من خلالة يبقي شكراً خالص ولو مفيش بردة شكراً علي تعبك لان عارف مش هتتأخر علي اي طلب لينا والمسيح يقويك ويعطيك الثمر المطلوب ثلاثون وستون ومائة
 ســـــــــــــــــــــــلام


----------



## jacoob (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*أنا آسف مخدتش بالي من أنك رديت علي أ. بهاء بأنك هترفع لينا التسبحة تعليم لحن بلحن وأنا مستني
 سلام*.


----------



## Aksios (15 نوفمبر 2008)

bahaa_06 قال:


> *فكره رائعه *​
> 
> 
> *انا عشمان اتعلم التسبحة (قبطى)*
> ...


 


jacoob قال:


> *صديقي* *ربنا موجود* أنا عندي التسبحة لفريق أبوفام ( عربي ؛ قبطي ) ممتازة لكن مش قادر أحفظها فلو ممكن أي شي أحفظ التسبحة من خلالة يبقي شكراً خالص ولو مفيش بردة شكراً علي تعبك لان عارف مش هتتأخر علي اي طلب لينا والمسيح يقويك ويعطيك الثمر المطلوب ثلاثون وستون ومائة
> ســـــــــــــــــــــــلام


 

تسبحة نصف الليل تعليمى للمعلم جاد لويس
مدتها 12 ساعة​ 
الجزء الاول
الجزء الثانى
الجزء الثالث
الجزء الرابع
الجزء الخامس
الجزء السادس
الجزء السابع
الجزء الثامن​ 
صلوا من اجل ضعفى​


----------



## Aksios (15 نوفمبر 2008)

jacoob قال:


> *شكراً علي الفكرة الحلوة وشكراً للاعضاء اللي بياعدوا عليها *
> _*أنا عايز لحن أبؤرو بأنواعة نفسي احفظة ولو أتقل عليكم كمان لحن كي بيرتو ؛ لحن غولغوثا*_
> _*وشكراً لتعبكم*_


 
لحن ابؤورو​ 
ابؤورو الحزاينى​ 
ابؤورو الفرايحى المعلم ابراهيم عياد​ 
ابؤورو الفرايحى المعلم جاد لويس​ 

لحن غولغوثا​ 
غولغوثا​ 
غولغوثا - المعلم ابراهيم عياد​ 
غولغوثا - المعهد العالى للدراسات القبطية​ 

لحن كى ايبرتو​ 
كى بيرتو الطريقة السريعة​ 
كى ايبرتو للفريق ابو فام​ 
كى ايبرتو للمعلم ابراهيم عياد

صلوا من اجل ضعفى​


----------



## jacoob (15 نوفمبر 2008)

**


----------



## jacoob (15 نوفمبر 2008)

++ربنا موجود++ قال:


> لحن ابؤورو​
> ابؤورو الحزاينى​
> ابؤورو الفرايحى المعلم ابراهيم عياد​
> ابؤورو الفرايحى المعلم جاد لويس​
> ...



*بجد مش عارف أشكرك أزاي ربنا يعوضك علي تعبك وألف شكر لأني أكيد تعبتك معايا*


----------



## Aksios (15 نوفمبر 2008)

jacoob قال:


> *بجد مش عارف أشكرك أزاي ربنا يعوضك علي تعبك وألف شكر لأني أكيد تعبتك معايا*



مفيش تعب و لا حاجة jacoob
و اى لحن عاوزة اطلبه و انشاء الله ادور عليه و اجيبهولك
سلام المسيح معك​


----------



## jacoob (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*كلك ذوقك*


----------



## mikoo (15 نوفمبر 2008)

بعد اذنك انا كنت عايز لحن شيري التسبحة 
شكراااااا


----------



## Aksios (15 نوفمبر 2008)

mikoo قال:


> بعد اذنك انا كنت عايز لحن شيري التسبحة
> شكراااااا


 


لحن شيرى نى ماريا لفريق الشهيد ابو فام


لحن شيرى نى ماريا تعليمى اربع ملفات للمعلم جاد لويس
ضغطهم فى ملف واحد

حمل من هنا


صلى من اجل ضعفى​


----------



## bahaa_06 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

احبائى 
اشكر تعب محبتك لما تم رفعه وجارى تحميله
واثناء  البحث عن التسبحة وجدت 
تسبحة نصف الليل عربي وقبطي بالكتاب كمان 




التسبحه مرة تانى - المعلم فرج عبد المسيح 
اتمنى ان تنال رضاكم
بهاء​


----------



## Aksios (15 نوفمبر 2008)

bahaa_06 قال:


> احبائى
> اشكر تعب محبتك لما تم رفعه وجارى تحميله
> واثناء البحث عن التسبحة وجدت
> تسبحة نصف الليل عربي وقبطي بالكتاب كمان
> ...


رائع 
الرب يعوض تعب محبتك
صلى من اجل ضعفى​


----------



## mikoo (16 نوفمبر 2008)

بجد مجهود اكتر من رائع شكراااا كتييييير و ربنا يعوضك


----------



## bahaa_06 (16 نوفمبر 2008)

++ربنا موجود++ قال:


> رائع
> 
> الرب يعوض تعب محبتك
> 
> صلى من اجل ضعفى​


 صلوات القديسين


----------



## Aksios (16 نوفمبر 2008)

mikoo قال:


> بجد مجهود اكتر من رائع شكراااا كتييييير و ربنا يعوضك


 
شكرا على تشجيعك الجميل ده
لو عاوز اى لحن تانى انا فى الخدمة
اذكرنى فى صلاتك​


----------



## JesUs LOVES (18 نوفمبر 2008)

تسبحة نصف الليل تعليمى للمعلم جاد لويس

الجزء الخامس غير صحيح أرجو المساعدة الضرورية 
من يساعدنى ربنا يبركة و ألى يحاول كمان ربنا يبركة 
:Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## JesUs LOVES (18 نوفمبر 2008)

تسبحة نصف الليل تعليمى للمعلم جاد لويس

الجزء الخامس غير صحيح أرجو المساعدة الضرورية
من يساعدنى ربنا يبركة و ألى يحاول كمان ربنا يبركة


----------



## oesi no (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*اللينك شغال حبيبى *
*حاول تجرب تانى *​


----------



## Aksios (18 نوفمبر 2008)

JesUs LOVES قال:


> تسبحة نصف الليل تعليمى للمعلم جاد لويس
> 
> الجزء الخامس غير صحيح أرجو المساعدة الضرورية
> من يساعدنى ربنا يبركة و ألى يحاول كمان ربنا يبركة


 
الرابط شغال تمام كما قال المشرف oesi_no جرب تانى و يا رب يشتغل معاك
سلام و نعمة


----------



## بهاء اسحق (21 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا يعوضكم خير ويكون معاكم اخوكم بهاء الغردقة


----------



## JesUs LOVES (21 نوفمبر 2008)

لسة برضة مش شغال حد يساعدنى أنا حزينة


----------



## Aksios (21 نوفمبر 2008)

JesUs LOVES قال:


> لسة برضة مش شغال حد يساعدنى أنا حزينة


 
خلاص متزعليش نفسيك 
رفعتلك الجزء التالت مرة اخرى فى رابط جديد
و حلمت الملف بعد رفعه للتأكد من صحته
:download:​ 
الجزء الخامس​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/72570543/d5e381b3/__online.html?dirPwdVerified=1f527bd5​ 
يا رب يشتغل المرة دى​


----------



## JesUs LOVES (22 نوفمبر 2008)

thx to mush GBU


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 نوفمبر 2008)

عايزة لحن ابؤورو الجزء اللي بيتقال قبل التمجيد او المديح

وشكراااااااااا​


----------



## Aksios (23 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> عايزة لحن ابؤورو الجزء اللي بيتقال قبل التمجيد او المديح​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ابؤرو الطريقة السريعة​ 
ابؤرو - المعهد القبطى للالحان​ 
Epouro-fast​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 نوفمبر 2008)

++ربنا موجود++ قال:


> ابؤرو الطريقة السريعة​
> 
> ابؤرو - المعهد القبطى للالحان​
> 
> Epouro-fast​


 
الف الف الف شكررررررررر



​


----------



## bahaa_06 (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*ابؤرو الطريقة السريعة


ابؤرو - المعهد القبطى للالحان


Epouro-fast​






انا كمان كنت بدور على لحن ابؤورو السريع اشكر محبتك جدا *


----------



## bahaa_06 (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*وأنا بدور لقيت دول اتمنى الإستفاده منهم *
*يا ملك السلام.mp3*
*يا ملك السلام.wma*
*يا ملك السلام.mp3*
*ابؤورو.mp3*
*البصخة - ابؤورو حزاينى.mp3 *
*مع تحياتى .. صلوا من اجل ضعفى*


----------



## bahaa_06 (25 نوفمبر 2008)

تعديل الرابط الاخير 


26 - البصخة - ابؤورو حزاينى.mp3


----------



## bahaa_06 (25 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> عايزة لحن ابؤورو الجزء اللي بيتقال قبل التمجيد او المديح​
> 
> 
> وشكراااااااااا​


*بخصوص المجموعه الخاصه بلحن ابؤورو اللى شاركت بيها فى طلبات الألحان  فانا على فكرة بحاول ارد جزء من جميلك علىّ  يافراشة مسيحية انا مش عارف انت فكرانى ولا لا...؟*
*  ولكن دول هدية منى ليك وللمنتدى الرائع اللى استفدت منه كثير ربنا يعوض تعب محبة الجميع ... بهاء*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 نوفمبر 2008)

bahaa_06 قال:


> *بخصوص المجموعه الخاصه بلحن ابؤورو اللى شاركت بيها فى طلبات الألحان فانا على فكرة بحاول ارد جزء من جميلك علىّ يافراشة مسيحية انا مش عارف انت فكرانى ولا لا...؟*
> *ولكن دول هدية منى ليك وللمنتدى الرائع اللى استفدت منه كثير ربنا يعوض تعب محبة الجميع ... بهاء*


 
ميرسي جدا يا بهاء كلك زوق

جميل اية انت نورت المنتدى ونورت مواضيعي بتشجيعك

وميرسي لتعبك خالص

ربنا يعوضك كل خير​


----------



## Aksios (25 نوفمبر 2008)

bahaa_06 قال:


> *وأنا بدور لقيت دول اتمنى الإستفاده منهم *
> *يا ملك السلام.mp3*
> *يا ملك السلام.wma*
> *يا ملك السلام.mp3*
> ...


 
نورت الموضوع يا بهاء ​


----------



## bahaa_06 (26 نوفمبر 2008)

++ربنا موجود++ قال:


> نورت الموضوع يا بهاء ​


*اشكر محبتك وسامحنى لتطفلى واضافة لينكات فيه بمعرفتى دون استأذانك يارب متكنش زعلان من تطفلى ده ..  بهاء*


----------



## bahaa_06 (26 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ميرسي جدا يا بهاء كلك زوق​
> 
> جميل اية انت نورت المنتدى ونورت مواضيعي بتشجيعك​
> وميرسي لتعبك خالص​
> ...


*اشكر تواضعك وانا فعلا لسه مديون بكتير ليك ربنا يقدرنى وارد جزء من اللى على .. بهاء*


----------



## Aksios (26 نوفمبر 2008)

bahaa_06 قال:


> *اشكر محبتك وسامحنى لتطفلى واضافة لينكات فيه بمعرفتى دون استأذانك يارب متكنش زعلان من تطفلى ده .. بهاء*


لا يا بهاء الموضوع مفتوح و اى واحد ممكن يشارك فيه او يرد على الطلبات
سلام و نعمة


----------



## bahaa_06 (26 نوفمبر 2008)

++ربنا موجود++ قال:


> لا يا بهاء الموضوع مفتوح و اى واحد ممكن يشارك فيه او يرد على الطلبات
> سلام و نعمة


 
*



*
*شكرا ليك *
*شكرا ليك شكرا ليك شكرا ليك*
*شكرا ليك شكرا ليك شكرا ليك*
*شكرا ليك*
*شكرا ليك*
*شكرا ليك*
*شكرا ليك*
​




​


----------



## bahaa_06 (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*

*​*معلش يا .. ربنا موجود مش قادر ما اشاركش معاك فى رابط يمكن يعجبكم *
*:download:التسبحه الكيهكية .. نيافة الأنبا يؤانس**:download: *


​


----------



## Aksios (3 ديسمبر 2008)

الان ايضا بالاضافة الى طلبات الالحان
يمكنك طلب نص قبطى او عربى للحن معين انت محتاجه و انشاء الله اجيبه
صلوا من اجل ضعفى
سلام و نعمة​


----------



## mina matta (5 ديسمبر 2008)

أحتاج الى أن أتعلم ترديد وحفظ بعض التسبحات مع العلن أننى لا أتعلم اللغة القبطية
وكل ما أعرفه بعض المردات التى تقال فى القداس


----------



## Aksios (5 ديسمبر 2008)

mina matta قال:


> أحتاج الى أن أتعلم ترديد وحفظ بعض التسبحات مع العلن أننى لا أتعلم اللغة القبطية
> وكل ما أعرفه بعض المردات التى تقال فى القداس


 
مش فاهم قصدك يا مينا
يعنى عاوز تسبحة نصف الليل و لا تقصد مردات الشماس فى القداس؟
منتظر ردك


----------



## mina matta (5 ديسمبر 2008)

أشكر محبتك د.بهاء.... أولاً : مردات الشمامسه فى القداس 
                              ثانياً : تسبحة نصف الليل
والرب يبارك محبتك ويعوضك


----------



## bahaa_06 (5 ديسمبر 2008)

مردات القداس ايها العزيز مينا


----------



## Aksios (5 ديسمبر 2008)

شكلك شماس جديد و عاوز الحان تعليمى 
و انا جايب لك الحان تعليمى عشان تقدر تتعلمها بسهولة




mina matta قال:


> شكر محبتك د.بهاء.... أولاً : مردات الشمامسه فى القداس


 
مردات الشماس حطها لك الحبيب بهاء فى المشاركة السابقة و بالاضافة الى ذلك احب اضيف الحان القداس تعليمى للمعلم جاد لويس

الجزء1​ 
الجزء 2​ 



mina matta قال:


> ثانياً : تسبحة نصف الليل
> والرب يبارك محبتك ويعوضك


 


تسبحة نصف الليل تعليمى للمعلم جاد لويس​

مدتها 12 ساعة​ 

الجزء الاول
الجزء الثانى
الجزء الثالث
الجزء الرابع
الجزء الخامس
الجزء السادس
الجزء السابع
الجزء الثامن​


----------



## mina matta (7 ديسمبر 2008)

ألف شكر لمحبتك ا/ بهاء ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
ممكن أطمع فى هذه الألحان والتسبحة مكتوبة حتى يمكننى المتابعه وسرعة الحفظ
وأستفسار خارج نطاق الموقع ...لومحتاج مساعدة فى بعض البرامج المتعلقة بالحاسب الألى
زى الـــ  SQL for making reports  & Excel هل هناك موقع تستطيع إخبارى به أو اى وسيلة أخرى
الرب يبارككم


----------



## Aksios (7 ديسمبر 2008)

mina matta قال:


> ألف شكر لمحبتك ا/ بهاء ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
> ممكن أطمع فى هذه الألحان والتسبحة مكتوبة حتى يمكننى المتابعه وسرعة الحفظ
> وأستفسار خارج نطاق الموقع ...لومحتاج مساعدة فى بعض البرامج المتعلقة بالحاسب الألى
> زى الـــ SQL for making reports & Excel هل هناك موقع تستطيع إخبارى به أو اى وسيلة أخرى
> الرب يبارككم


 
هاى مينا
قولى على اسماء الالحان اللى عاوزها و انا هجيب لك النص العربى و القبطى لها

بالنسبه لسؤالك على البرامج ادخل الموضوع التالى

اطلب اى برنامج انت عاوزة ‏

سلام و نعمة


----------



## نرمين راجى (16 ديسمبر 2008)

مساء الخير انا كنت عايزه ضرورى لحن بى نيشتى ومعلشى هتعبكم معايا اصل انا عايزه احفظه
ربنا يعوض تعب محبيتكم


----------



## bahaa_06 (16 ديسمبر 2008)

نرمين راجى قال:


> مساء الخير انا كنت عايزه ضرورى لحن بى نيشتى ومعلشى هتعبكم معايا اصل انا عايزه احفظه
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبيتكم


 
*بى نيشتى افا انطونيوس*


----------



## نرمين راجى (16 ديسمبر 2008)

مساء الخير اسفه ياbahaaمش هو ده انا كنت عايزه لحن بي نيتشى افا انطونى وده لحن مش ترنيمه 
واشكرك على تعبك


----------



## Aksios (16 ديسمبر 2008)

نرمين راجى قال:


> مساء الخير انا كنت عايزه ضرورى لحن بى نيشتى ومعلشى هتعبكم معايا اصل انا عايزه احفظه
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبيتكم


 


نرمين راجى قال:


> مساء الخير اسفه ياbahaaمش هو ده انا كنت عايزه لحن بي نيتشى افا انطونى وده لحن مش ترنيمه
> واشكرك على تعبك


 
لحن بى نشتى للمعلم ابراهيم عياد​ 

بى نشتى الصغيرة
بى نشتى الكبيرة​


----------



## sassooo (17 ديسمبر 2008)

أحتاج لمديحة الأنبا صموئيل المعترف


----------



## نرمين راجى (17 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسى قووووووووووووووووووى انا تعبتك معايا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## Aksios (17 ديسمبر 2008)

sassooo قال:


> أحتاج لمديحة الأنبا صموئيل المعترف


 
لو تقصدى ذكسولوجية الانبا صموئيل التى تقال فى 8 كيهك

الذكسولوجية بصوت المعلم جاد لويس​ 
:download:​ 
ذكسولوجية الانبا صموئيل المعترف.​ 
و لو عاوزه النص القبطى او العربى لها ممكن اجيبه ليكى


اما اذا كنتى تقصدى المديحة للانبا صموئيل يعنى ترنيمة اطلبها فى قسم طلبات الترانيم
سلام و نعمة


----------



## amad_almalk (18 ديسمبر 2008)

مرسيىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى جدا ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## saadyfallah (26 ديسمبر 2008)

الرجا تسبحة رشوا الورد ياصبايا العدرا زمانها جاية ارجوكم   ارجوكم لانى يادوب عثرت على هذا الكنز ( منتدى الكنيسه ) ولسه يادوب نزلت منه جزء من تسبحة كيهك ومش عارف انزل الجزء الثالث والخامس والسادس بصوت الانبا يؤنس


----------



## Aksios (26 ديسمبر 2008)

saadyfallah قال:


> الرجا تسبحة رشوا الورد ياصبايا العدرا زمانها جاية ارجوكم ارجوكم لانى يادوب عثرت على هذا الكنز ( منتدى الكنيسه ) ولسه يادوب نزلت منه جزء من تسبحة كيهك ومش عارف انزل الجزء الثالث والخامس والسادس بصوت الانبا يؤنس


 


رشوا الورد يا صبايا فيديو​ 
للتحميل اضغط هنا​ 
تسبحة كيهك للانبا يؤنس صوت MP3​ 
الجزء 1
الجزء 2
الجزء 3
الجزء 4
الجزء 5
الجزء 6​ 

تسبحة كيهك للانبا يؤنس فيديو منقول من موقع orsozox​ 
اضغط هنا​


----------



## amad_almalk (8 يناير 2009)

مرسيىىىىىىىى جدا علي الالحان ربنا يعوضك ويبارك حياتك​


----------



## شذا ماهر (10 يناير 2009)

ارجو البحث عن تسبحة العذراء مريم بصوت الانبا اباكير


----------



## Aksios (10 يناير 2009)

شذا ماهر قال:


> ارجو البحث عن تسبحة العذراء مريم بصوت الانبا اباكير


 
هى مش تسبحة لكنها ترانيم للسيدة العذراء بصوت الانبا اباكير
و انا لقيتها فى منتدايات كتير لكن امتدات الفايل m3u
يعنى مش هتشتغل معاكى و مش اشتغلت معايا انا كمان

لو عاوزة اى لحن من الشريط بصوت اى معلم تانى ممكن اجيبه ليكى
لو عاوزة ترنيمة معينة من الشريط بصوت اخر من هنا طلبات الترانيم
سلام و نعمة


----------



## sam3 (21 يناير 2009)

jacoob قال:


> *شكراً علي الفكرة الحلوة وشكراً للاعضاء اللي بياعدوا عليها
> أنا عايز لحن أبؤرو بأنواعة نفسي احفظة ولو أتقل عليكم كمان لحن كي بيرتو ؛ لحن غولغوثا
> وشكراً لتعبكم*



وربنا معاكم


----------



## Aksios (21 يناير 2009)

sam3 قال:


> وربنا معاكم


 
sam3
الالحان اللى اقتبستها هتلاقيها فى المشاركة التالية 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1020073&postcount=10
سلام و نعمة


----------



## oesi no (22 يناير 2009)

> امتدات الفايل m3u


*يبقا عمرها ما هتشتغل 
لان كل لينكات التحميل واقعه 
والامتداد دة زى ملف قايمة الترانيم على الموقع وبيشغلها وانت على النت بس 
هحاول اوصل اليها
ربنا يدبر 
*​


----------



## Ramez_Zordon (11 فبراير 2009)

*لو سمحت يا أكسيوس أنان عاوز كل شرائط الالحان و التسبحة لفريق أبوفام و الشماس عادل ماهر*


----------



## Aksios (11 فبراير 2009)

Ramez_Zordon قال:


> *لو سمحت يا أكسيوس أنان عاوز كل شرائط الالحان و التسبحة لفريق أبوفام و الشماس عادل ماهر*



بالنسبة لفريق ابو فام

تسبحة نصف الليل

*تين ثينو *
*الهوس الآول *
*لحن إك إسمارؤت أبتشويس *
*لحن أربسالين *
*تين اويه إنسوك *
*لحن ني أفول *
*لحن ايكوتى أنسوك *
*الهوس الرابع *
*شاى أى أى *
*لحن سيموتى *
*لحن اى او انهيكانوس *

بالنسبة للشماس عادل ماهر
تسبحة نصف الليل بالاشتراك مع الشماس برسوم القس اسحاق

*مقدمة*
*لحن تين ثينو *
*الهوس الأول *
*لحن شيرى*
*الهوس الثانى *
*الهوس الثالث *
*أربسالين *
*الهوس الرابع*
*المجمع *
*الذكصولوجيات*
*إبصالية الجمعة*
*لبش الجمعة*
*ثيؤطوكية الجمعة*
*الدفنار *
*ختام الواطس*
*قانون الإيمان *
*لحن سيموتي *
*الطلبة *​


----------



## Ramez_Zordon (12 فبراير 2009)

*Thanks a lot ya Aksios bgad for ur gr8 efforts, May God Bless ur life
Sorry for writing in English but I have a problem with my windows installation*


----------



## Aksios (12 فبراير 2009)

Ramez_Zordon قال:


> *Thanks a lot ya Aksios bgad for ur gr8 efforts, May God Bless ur life*
> *Sorry for writing in English but I have a problem with my windows installation*


 
لا داعى للشكر
اى لحن تحتاجه اطلبه​ 
جبت لك الحان لاسبوع الالام لفريق الشهيد ابو فام​ 
اسبوع الالام - فريق ابو فام.​ 
الملف مضعوط قم بفك الضغط و هتلاقى الالحان
سلام و نعمة​


----------



## gigo3 (23 فبراير 2009)

يارب سلام
دي اول مرة ليا اشارك فيها في المنتدي الجميل ده واول طلب ليا هو المزامير بصوت المعلم ابراهيم عياد عشان انا دايخ عليها مش لاقيها............وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم.


----------



## magdy_26 (23 فبراير 2009)

:حبيبى ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك يا رب اا عندى ابنائى صغيرين وبيحبو الالحان اوى ونفسى احفظهم الحان القداس الالهى وسنهم 4/6 ابانوب وبيشوى وعلى فكرة انا اشكر ربنا هم بيحبو الالحان اوى بس مشعارف اعصر عليها ازاى: الاطفال :وبركة رب المجد تكون معاك انت واهل بيتك+++


----------



## مريم ماهر (23 فبراير 2009)

*معلش هتعبكم معايا محتاجة كدة كام ترنيمة *

1- ترنيمة بتقول امسك بايدى وخدنى من فى التقيل     ارحمنى واسمع لاهات نفسى وشيل 

2- هى ترنيمة بلحن نوبى شوية اسمها انا عايش فى خيره ازاى اعبد غيره 
                                                      دا هو حبيبى وانا قلبى اسيره 
دا القرار اماا البيت الاول بيقول وجود يسوع فيا مالى الدنيا عليا شرف عظيم ليا انى اكونغيره


----------



## مريم ماهر (23 فبراير 2009)

مريم ماهر قال:


> *معلش هتعبكم معايا محتاجة كدة كام ترنيمة *
> 
> 1- ترنيمة بتقول امسك بايدى وخدنى من فى التقيل     ارحمنى واسمع لاهات نفسى وشيل
> 
> ...



سورى غلطت وكتبت فى طلبات الالحان المفرو1 اكتبها فى طلبات الترانيم 
                                      سامحونى


----------



## Aksios (23 فبراير 2009)

gigo3 قال:


> يارب سلام
> دي اول مرة ليا اشارك فيها في المنتدي الجميل ده واول طلب ليا هو المزامير بصوت المعلم ابراهيم عياد عشان انا دايخ عليها مش لاقيها............وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم.


 
بالنسبة للمزامير بصوت المعلم ابراهيم عياد سمعت عنها لكن مش عندى
لكن فى صلوات الاجبية بصوت الشماس عادل ماهر فى غاية الجمال
هتلاقيها هنا
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/blog.php?b=203​


----------



## Aksios (23 فبراير 2009)

magdy_26 قال:


> :حبيبى ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك يا رب اا عندى ابنائى صغيرين وبيحبو الالحان اوى ونفسى احفظهم الحان القداس الالهى وسنهم 4/6 ابانوب وبيشوى وعلى فكرة انا اشكر ربنا هم بيحبو الالحان اوى بس مشعارف اعصر عليها ازاى: الاطفال :وبركة رب المجد تكون معاك انت واهل بيتك+++


 
ربنا يخلي لك ابانوب و بيشوى 

القداس التعليمى للمعلم جاد لويس
هتلاقى فيها اغلب الالحان و المردات للشماس​ 
الجزء1​ 
الجزء 2​ 
و ده بردوه القداس التعليمى بالالحان و المردات لكنه مختلف عن الاول
يمكنك تحمله من هنا​ 
1
2

لو محتاج لحن معين من مردات الشماس فى القداس
يمكنك طلبه و بإذن المسيح اجيبه لك

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## gigo3 (24 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جدا علي اهتمامك وربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## شذا ماهر (25 فبراير 2009)

اشكرك على تعبك و الرد على طلبى واذا استطعت الوصول الى المزامير المرنمة بصوت سيدنا نيافة الانبا اباكير اكون شاكرة جدا


----------



## magdy_26 (25 فبراير 2009)

اشكر تعب محبتك على الرد على طلبى لابانوب وبيشوى وهى الحان القداس الالهى ولكن فيما يبدو فية حاجة مش مضبوطة لان الى نزل ترانيم لبولس ملاك/// والمعلم  جاد لويزالرابط لم يعمل للاسف واشكر تعبك وربنا يعوضك


----------



## Aksios (26 فبراير 2009)

شذا ماهر قال:


> اشكرك على تعبك و الرد على طلبى واذا استطعت الوصول الى المزامير المرنمة بصوت سيدنا نيافة الانبا اباكير اكون شاكرة جدا


 
للاسف صلوات الاجبية و المزامير المتوفرة على النت بصوت:
1- ساتر ميخائيل
2- عادل ماهر
3- جرجس فلتاؤس

و دى المزامير كلها لكنها غير ملحنة (مقرؤة فقط)
http://www.marnarsay.com/Bible/bibleheadphon/Mazmor.htm

و انا لو عرفت اوصل للمزامير الملحنة للانبا اباكير و المعلم ابراهيم عياد هجيبها على طول


----------



## Aksios (26 فبراير 2009)

magdy_26 قال:


> اشكر تعب محبتك على الرد على طلبى لابانوب وبيشوى وهى الحان القداس الالهى ولكن فيما يبدو فية حاجة مش مضبوطة لان الى نزل ترانيم لبولس ملاك/// والمعلم جاد لويزالرابط لم يعمل للاسف واشكر تعبك وربنا يعوضك


 
انا متأسف بجد
حطيت لينك غلط بدل القداس التعليمى

القداس التعليمى من هنا
الجزء الاول
http://www.4shared.com/file/63742403/7af136fa/1_online.html?dirPwdVerified=7eaf68ed

الجزء التانى
http://www.4shared.com/file/63742402/df6066c/2_online.html?dirPwdVerified=7eaf68ed

بالنسبة للقداس التعليمى للمعلم جاد لويز اللينكات شغالة كويس جدا
و انا جربتها تانى

جرب مره تانى و شوف
سلام و نعمة


----------



## mikoo (28 فبراير 2009)

سلام  انا لي طلب صعب شوية انا  عايز تسبحة الصوم الكبير كاملو بابصاليات و ذكصولوجيات الصوم و لو الطلب ده صعب يا ريت يبقي فيه الابصاليات و الحاجات الخاصة بالصوم
شكرااااا


----------



## Aksios (1 مارس 2009)

mikoo قال:


> سلام انا لي طلب صعب شوية انا عايز تسبحة الصوم الكبير كاملو بابصاليات و ذكصولوجيات الصوم و لو الطلب ده صعب يا ريت يبقي فيه الابصاليات و الحاجات الخاصة بالصوم
> شكرااااا


 
اهلا بيك يا mikoo
تسبحة الصوم الكبير تشبه التسبحة السنوية
لكن بعض الاضافات فقط زى ذكصولوجية الصوم المقدس و الابصاليات بعد الهوسات و بعض المجمع 
جمعت لك الحان خاصة تقال فى التسبحة

فى شريط اسمه فوق الجبال خاص ببعض المدايح و الابصاليات التى تقال فى الصوم الكبير
من هنا http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=75134

و فى الموضوع التالى من مدايح التسبحة فى الصوم الكبير للشماس بولس ملاك 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=698323

*تسبحة عشية آحاد الصوم الكبير *
http://copticwave.com/adam/adam9.htm

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## sylvy (2 مارس 2009)

ياريت انا عايزة شريط مدائح الصوم الكبير للشماس عادل ماهر وشكرا


----------



## Aksios (2 مارس 2009)

sylvy قال:


> ياريت انا عايزة شريط مدائح الصوم الكبير للشماس عادل ماهر وشكرا


 
اسم الشريط (فوق الجبال) للشماس عادل ماهر عن الصوم الكبير

اضغط هنااااااااا​


----------



## mikoo (7 مارس 2009)

بعد اذنكم انا كنت عايز الهوس الصيامي اللي بيجي علي سي تي في بتاع ابونا يوحنا نصيف و شكرا بجد علي المجهود العظيم ده


----------



## Aksios (8 مارس 2009)

mikoo قال:


> بعد اذنكم انا كنت عايز الهوس الصيامي اللي بيجي علي سي تي في بتاع ابونا يوحنا نصيف و شكرا بجد علي المجهود العظيم ده


 
الهوس الصيامى لابونا يوحنا نصيف من هنا

*++جودة WMV++
حجمه : MB 9 *
*أضغـــط هنــا

**++جودة MP3++*
*حجمه : MB 5 *
*أضغـــط هنــا*​


----------



## البنوته الصغيرة (8 مارس 2009)

تم تحميل لحن ابوورؤ المعلم ابراهيم عياد ولم تفتح برجاء الافاده عن السبب :smi411:










​


----------



## Aksios (8 مارس 2009)

البنوته الصغيرة قال:


> تم تحميل لحن ابوورؤ المعلم ابراهيم عياد ولم تفتح برجاء الافاده عن السبب :smi411:
> [/indent]


 
ممكن عشان الملف على صيغة rm يعنى محتاج برنامج ريل بلير عشان يشتغل معاكى اللحن
على العموم انا حولت ليكى اللحن الى صيغة MP3 و المفروض انه يشتغل من غير مشاكل
حملى من هنا
ابؤرو الفرايحى - ابراهيم عياد.mp3

جربى الملف و لو مشتغلش قوليلى و نشوف المشكله
سلام و نعمة


----------



## محبة الرب (9 مارس 2009)

لو سمحت عايزة الحان اعدادى مهرجان الكرازة 2009 فى اسرع وقت


----------



## ralabib (9 مارس 2009)

شكرا علي تعب محبتك و المجهود الجبار المبذول في رفعك للطلبات و تلبيتك ليها و ارجو انك ماتنسنيش في طلبي . بدور علي لحن ذوكصابترين أخر القداس بالجزء المتغير فيها حسب المناسبة .


----------



## Aksios (9 مارس 2009)

محبة الرب قال:


> لو سمحت عايزة الحان اعدادى مهرجان الكرازة 2009 فى اسرع وقت


 
الحان مهرجان الكرازة 2009 مرحلة اعدادى​ 
المرحلة الاعدادية​ 
1- المستوى الاول​ 
http://www.alhan-youthbishopric.com/Downloads/Audio/MahraganKeraza2009/05Prep/1/AspazmosAdamKiahk(Zaxraic)-Sunday1-MZaher.mp3​ 
http://www.alhan-youthbishopric.com...5Prep/1/DoxologyKiahk4(khenpiabot)-MZaher.mp3​ 

http://www.alhan-youthbishopric.com.../EpraxisResponseKiahk(XereGapriel)-MZaher.mp3​ 

http://www.alhan-youthbishopric.com...009/05Prep/1/PashiosKiahk(mo7ayar)-MZaher.mp3​ 
2- المستوى الثانى​ 
http://www.alhan-youthbishopric.com...fcamrwotKiahk+Efempshagar2verses-MIbrahim.wma​ 

http://www.alhan-youthbishopric.com...4Kiahk+Response(Eferanaf)-MIbrahim+Chrous.mp3​ 

http://www.alhan-youthbishopric.com...0Liturgy(FastTone-WithoutAlliluia)-MZaher.mp3​ 

http://www.alhan-youthbishopric.com...aza2009/05Prep/2/PslamSunday2Kiahk-MZaher.mp3​


----------



## Aksios (9 مارس 2009)

ralabib قال:


> شكرا علي تعب محبتك و المجهود الجبار المبذول في رفعك للطلبات و تلبيتك ليها و ارجو انك ماتنسنيش في طلبي . بدور علي لحن ذوكصابترين أخر القداس بالجزء المتغير فيها حسب المناسبة .


 
اكيد تقصد لحن امين الليلويا ذوكسابترى كي ايو كى اجيو ... 

اللى بيتقال فى اخر القداسات و اخر رفع بخور باكر و عشية

اللحن

+ امين الليلويا ذوكسابترى كي ايو كي اجيو ابنفماتى كي نين كي أإين كى استوسى اوناسطونى اونان امين
تين أوش ايفول انجو ايموس جى او بينشويس ايسوس بخريسطوس

+ (يقال الجزء المتغير حسب المناسبات)

+ سوتى ايمون اوه ناي نان 
كيرياليصون كيرياليصون كيريا فلوجيصون امين 
اسمو ايرو اسمو ايرو استيمى طانيا كونى ايفول كومبى اسمو.

الجزء اللى علمت لك عليه بالاحمر هو الثابت طوال السنة

اما الجزء اللى فى الوسط فمتغير حسب الوقت

فى ايام الزراع 10 بابه - 10 طوبه يقال الجزء التالى:

اسمو انيستى نيم نيسيم. ماري بيك ناى نيم تيك هيرنى اوى انصوبت امبيك لاؤس .....

فى ايام الاثمار من 11طوبه - 11 بؤونه يقال الجزء التالى:

اسمو إن ايهرى انتى اتفيه. ماري بيك ناى نيم تيك هيرنى اوى انصوبت امبيك لاؤس .....

فى ايام النهر من 12 بؤونه - 9 بابه يقال الجزء التالى:

اسمو إنيموؤو انتيه اتفيه. ماري بيك ناى نيم تيك هيرنى اوى انصوبت امبيك لاؤس .....


اللى ذكرته لك فوق الارباع العامة (السنوية)
لكن طبعا الربع اللى فى الوسط مختلف حسب العيد او المناسبه او حضور الاسقف او البابا 

لو فى نص معين لمناسبه معينة محتاجها اطلبها و انا اجيبهالك
و لو عاوز النصوص مكتوبه باللغه القبطيه ممكن اجبهالك بردوه


و ده ملف ممكن تحمله للمعلم جاد لويس بيقول فيه اللحن السنوى

http://www.4shared.com/file/91992511/3aae4/Amen_Alleluia.html


و بما اننا فى الصوم الكبير جبت لك اللحن بالاضافه الى الجزء اللى بيتقال فى الصوم الكبير

http://www.4shared.com/file/91992827/ca95cf41/__-_.html

سلام و نعمة


----------



## moheb52 (13 مارس 2009)

سلام ونعمه
استاذن فى لحن الترحيم الذى يقوله الكاهن بعد المجمع
شكرا
محب مرقس


----------



## ana_more (13 مارس 2009)

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم بجد شغل حلو كتير 

لو ممكن اطلب منك طلب اتمنى تقدروا تساعدونى فية 

طبعا  احنا فى الصيام الكبير ولازم الواحد يستعد لاسبوع الالام 
انا كنت محتاجة الحان اسبوع الالام كلوا بالترتيب وان امكن اللحن عربى وقبطى لان دا مهم ليا اوى القبطى بس مش ها افهموا ولا ها اعرف احفظو لو حتى القبطى مكتوب بالعربى يبقى تمام خالص 
واسفة على الطلب الكبير اوى دا
وازكرونى فى صلاتكم


----------



## Aksios (13 مارس 2009)

moheb52 قال:


> سلام ونعمه
> استاذن فى لحن الترحيم الذى يقوله الكاهن بعد المجمع
> شكرا
> محب مرقس


 
سلام و نعمة محب

تقصد (و هؤلاء و كل احد يا رب الذين ذكرنا اسماؤهم و .....) اللى بتتقال قبل بى نشتى
ولا تقصد (و اولئك يا رب الذين اخذت نفوسهم نيحهم فى فردوس النعيم ....) اللى بتتقال قبل بركاتهم المقدسه
؟؟؟؟

انا مش عندى الاولى (وهؤلاء و كل احد ...) و لا عارف اوصل لها
لكن عندى التانيه (و اولئك يا رب الذين....) قبطى و عربى
لو تقصد هى دى انا ممكن اجيبهالك
منتظر ردك
سلام و نعمة


----------



## Aksios (13 مارس 2009)

ana_more قال:


> لو ممكن اطلب منك طلب اتمنى تقدروا تساعدونى فية
> 
> طبعا احنا فى الصيام الكبير ولازم الواحد يستعد لاسبوع الالام
> انا كنت محتاجة الحان اسبوع الالام كلوا بالترتيب وان امكن اللحن عربى وقبطى لان دا مهم ليا اوى القبطى بس مش ها افهموا ولا ها اعرف احفظو لو حتى القبطى مكتوب بالعربى يبقى تمام خالص
> ...


 
انا بصراحة مش فهمت اوى الطلب
محتاجة الحان اسبوع الالام مكتوبة قبطى معرب؟ ولا الالحان نفسها؟
على العموم انا جبت ليكى الاتنين​ 
كتاب اسبوع الالام و القيامة
يحتوى على القراءات و الالحان و الطقوس بداية من احد الشعانين الى احد القيامة
و هتلاقى جواه كمان الالحان مكتوبه بالعربى و القبطى المعرب​ 
للتحميل من هنا
http://www.4shared.com/file/92763933/e42fdb77/holy_week_readings.html​ 
و جبت ليكى الالحان مسموعة
من احد الشعانين الى احد القيامة
لكن طبعا هناك بعض الالحان لم يتم وضعها
لأن الحان اسبوع الالام كتيررررر
لو فى لحن عاوزاه و لم يتم وضعه فى المجموعه دى اطلبيه و اجيبه ليكى​ 
الشيرات الشعانيني
الذكصولوجيات
مردات أناجيل الدورة
مرد الإابراكسيس
افلوجي مينوس
افلوجي مينوس الكبير
أرباع تقال بعد لحن افلوجي مينوس
مرد المزمور
مردات أناجيل القداس
اسبسمس ادام قبطي
اسبسمس واطس قبطي
البولس بلحن التجنيز
لحن كي ايبرتو
مردات الطروحات
لحن اوكاتي كاسيس
لحن بيك اثرونوس
لحن افتشي نون
لحن فاي ايطاف
مقدمة الإبركسيس
لحن طاي شوري الحزايني
لحن تي شوري الحزايني
بولس الساعة السادسة
قطع الساعة السادسة
لحن امونوجنيس
لحن اجيوس الحزايني
أمانة اللص
بولس الساعة التاسعة
قطع الساعة التاسعة
لحن كي ايبرتو
لحن غولغوثا
أنوك بيه بي كوجي
أنا الصغير
مرد الهوس الثالث قبطي و عربي
الابصالية الواطس
مديح سبت الفرح
مزمور باكر سبت الفرح
بولس باكر سبت الفرح
اريبو ازموا
من له أذنان للسمع
لحن الأسباط
لحن الأحجار
البولس
مزمور القداس
الاسبسمس
جزء من توزيع باكر سبت الفرح
الذكصولوجيات
الهتينيات
مرد الإبركسيس
لحن المسيح قام
لحن كاطاني خورس الطويل
ياكل الصفوف
اخرستوس انستي
طون سينا
بخرستوس أفتونف
باشويس ايسوس بأخرستوس
المزمور باللحن السنجاري
مرد مزمور القيامة
مرد الإنجيل
اسبسمس ادام قبطي
اسبسمس ادام عربي
اسبسمس واطس قبطي
اسبسمس واطس عربي
كاطانى خورس الصغير
توزيع القيامة​


----------



## ana_more (14 مارس 2009)

يعنى انا بجد مش عارفة اقولك اية
اشكرك ازاى حقيقى ربنا يباركك

ميرسى خالص بجد


----------



## saadyfallah (20 مارس 2009)

اخى الفاضل لو امكن قداس باللغة العربية واضح الكلمات صوت وصورة ارجوكم بصوت واضح ( الكلمات )  وسأكون لكم شاكرا


----------



## Aksios (20 مارس 2009)

saadyfallah قال:


> اخى الفاضل لو امكن قداس باللغة العربية واضح الكلمات صوت وصورة ارجوكم بصوت واضح ( الكلمات ) وسأكون لكم شاكرا


 
انا ممكن اجيب لك قداسات صوت لكن فيديو مش عندى خالص

ده القداس الباسيلى باللغة العربية و صوت واضح جدا

جزء اول
http://www.4shared.com/file/79089395/20313b6b/__1.html?dirPwdVerified=3dab58e8
جزء تانى
http://www.4shared.com/file/79093288/1484d574/___2.html?dirPwdVerified=3dab58e8

+++++++++

ده القداس الباسيلى كامل بالقبطى و صوت واضح جدا
http://www.4shared.com/file/80497323/20300c7f/abona_wesa.html?dirPwdVerified=79ad73f4


----------



## saadyfallah (22 مارس 2009)

الاخ العزيز اكسيوس aksios  سلام ونعمة الرب معك اشكرك على القداس الباسيلى الواضح ربنا يعوضك ويبارك فيك ويكثر من امثالك لااجد كلاما اعبر عن مدى شكرى لله ولك وانا استمع اليه الان ليروى نفسى العطشى  اخيرا وليس اخرا شكرا لك .


----------



## mikoo (31 مارس 2009)

momkin ba3d aznokom ana 3aez zoksologit el syam elkber alli hia nek nai aw bashois bas ya ret tb2a bel 3arby w hya awelha osabeh marahmak ya raby w shokraaan mokadaman


----------



## Aksios (1 أبريل 2009)

mikoo قال:


> momkin ba3d aznokom ana 3aez zoksologit el syam elkber alli hia nek nai aw bashois bas ya ret tb2a bel 3arby w hya awelha osabeh marahmak ya raby w shokraaan mokadaman


 
بصراحة انا كمان بدور عليها بالعربى
لكن الموجود هو القبطى

دى الذكسولوجية الاولى بالقبطى للمعلم ابراهيم عياد
http://www.4shared.com/file/96085132/ee2a4f4f/__online.html

دى بقه الذكسولوجية الثالثة و الرابعه و الخامسه اللى بيتقالوا فى ايام الصوم الكبير بالعربى

http://www.4shared.com/file/96085609/579ad381/___online.html


----------



## mikoo (1 أبريل 2009)

bgad merci gedan w ya ret lo 2dert tgibha upload it ba2a 
thanks again


----------



## يوليوس44 (4 أبريل 2009)

*  صباح الخير 
 انا لى اكتر من شهرا اطلب ولا فى رد  او  بمعنىادق  رد على ماشى تادية  الواجب فقط لا غير 
 مع  العلم ان  الموضوع جميل وجديد وسهل اوى 
 لكن مش عارف اية الحكاية   بالظبط  
 المرة الميلون دة انفراد لمنتدى بحق  الموضوع انا عاوز تمجيد القديسة مريم المصرية صوتى اى مسموع مش مكتوبة لان المكتوب عندى موجود  وانا متاكد مليون المية  انة مش موجود فى اى منتدى اخر   الموضوع سهل  
 كورال فى الكنيسة او شماس مش شرط الصوت الحلو  صوت شماس  او حتى كورال اطفال يعمل التمجيد ونزلة على المنتدى     هيكون بركة كبيرة اوى  وكمان انفراد لمنتدى 
 انا طلب دة فى منتدى  طليبات الترانيم ولكن قال لىروح الى منتدى الالحان   وبعد كدةالظاهر هيقولو لىاطلع برة  المنتدى هههههههه
 انا شايف الموضوع  سهل جدا    تمجيد القديسة صوتى   مسسموع اقصد  اتمنى من رب المجد ان يتحقق الموضوع 
 وانا اسف علىالاسلوب بس انا زعلان من المنتدى بجد
 اخوكم الخاطى دائما الىالابد 
 يوليوس ​*


----------



## grges monir (4 أبريل 2009)

*ياريت الحان اسبوع الالام كاملة*
*سكرا ليكم*


----------



## ana_more (5 أبريل 2009)

سلام ونعمة

بعد اذنك انا محتاجة بصخة كاملة بالقراءات  والالحان ان امكن ولو مفيهاش ازعاج يكون صوتها نقى 

واضم صوتى لصوت جرجس منير بألحان اسبوع الالام كاملة ويا ريت لو لابراهيم عياد وصوت نقى 
وشكرا لتعب محبتك واسفة على الطلبات الكتيرة


----------



## Aksios (5 أبريل 2009)

grges monir قال:


> *ياريت الحان اسبوع الالام كاملة*
> *سكرا ليكم*


 

سلام و نعمة يا جرجس
هتلاقى اغلب الحان اسبوع الالام احد الشعانين و البصخة و خميس العهد و الجمعة العظيمة و ليلة ابو غلامسيس و احد القيامة و الخمسين المقدسة فى المشاركة التالية

#*98* 

و اذا كان هناك لحن معين عاوزه و مش موجود فى المجموعه اكتبلى اسمه و بإذن ربنا اجيبه لك

و دى مجموعة الحان تعليمى للمعلم جاد لويس لاسبوع الالام

الحان اسبوع الالام للمعلم جاد لويس تعليمى

1- سبت لعازر
1- لحن لازاروس
http://rapidshare.com/files/197736668/_______________1.mp3
http://rapidshare.com/files/197736669/_______________2.mp3
http://rapidshare.com/files/197736670/_______________3.mp3

2- أحد الشعانين
1- ايفلوجيمينوس الكبيرة
http://rapidshare.com/files/197718414/Evlogimenos-TheGreat-Class-MGad.mp3

2- ذكصولوجية الشعانين الاولى
http://rapidshare.com/files/197728608/______________________________________1.mp3

3- الذكصولوجية الثانية
http://rapidshare.com/files/197728609/______________________________________2.mp3

4- الذكصولوجية الثالثة
http://rapidshare.com/files/197728610/______________________________________3.mp3

5- الذكصولوجية الرابعة
http://rapidshare.com/files/197728611/______________________________________4.mp3

3- ايام البصخة

1- الطرح
http://rapidshare.com/files/197739735/__________.mp3

2- العظة
http://rapidshare.com/files/197744423/__________.mp3

3- كى ايبرتو
http://rapidshare.com/files/197748599/____________________1.mp3
http://rapidshare.com/files/197753110/____________________2.mp3

4- خميس العهد
1- الابركسيس الكبير
http://rapidshare.com/files/197757364/___________________1.mp3
http://rapidshare.com/files/197760307/___________________2.mp3
http://rapidshare.com/files/197764412/___________________3.mp3
http://rapidshare.com/files/197767159/___________________4.mp3
http://rapidshare.com/files/197769990/___________________5.mp3
http://rapidshare.com/files/197773938/___________________6.mp3

2- فاى ايطاف انف
http://rapidshare.com/files/197777314/___________________________1.mp3
http://rapidshare.com/files/197780064/___________________________2.mp3

5- الجمعة العظيمة

1- أومونوجينيس
http://rapidshare.com/files/198863053/_______________________1.mp3
http://rapidshare.com/files/198869332/_______________________2.mp3

2- بيك اثرونوس
http://rapidshare.com/files/198902053/______________________1.mp3
http://rapidshare.com/files/198902054/______________________2.mp3
http://rapidshare.com/files/198902056/______________________3.mp3
http://rapidshare.com/files/198902058/______________________4.mp3

3- تى شورى الحزاينى بالطريقة الكبيرة
http://www.ziddu.com/download/3542914/1.mp3.html

http://www.ziddu.com/download/3542915/2.mp3.html

6- سبت الفرح

1- بانوتى بانوتى
http://www.4shared.com/file/88102825/9cea0b3c/PanotyPanoty-Class-MGad.html?dirPwdVerified=28200d84​ 




ana_more قال:


> سلام ونعمة
> 
> بعد اذنك انا محتاجة بصخة كاملة بالقراءات والالحان ان امكن ولو مفيهاش ازعاج يكون صوتها نقى
> 
> ...


 
هاى ana_more

هتلاقى طلبك (الحان اسبوع الالام كاملة)  فى ردى على الاخ منير جرجس

بالنسبة للقراءت اسبوع الالام و البصخة
هتلاقى منها فى الروابط دى

دول اللى قدرت اوصل لهم (للمعهد العالى للدراسات القبطية)

الجزء الاول

http://www.4shared.com/file/96940221/b95fdd16/Holy_week_Readings_1.html


الجزء التانى

http://www.4shared.com/file/96942578/12b24ff9/Holy_week_Readings_2.html​


----------



## Aksios (5 أبريل 2009)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *صباح الخير ​*
> *انا لى اكتر من شهرا اطلب ولا فى رد او بمعنىادق رد على ماشى تادية الواجب فقط لا غير *
> *مع العلم ان الموضوع جميل وجديد وسهل اوى *
> *لكن مش عارف اية الحكاية بالظبط *
> ...


هاى يوليوس44

يا ترى تقصد التمجيد ده

http://st-takla.org/Lyrics-Spiritua...ae7/Tamgeed-Al-Kedeesa-Mariam-Al-Masreya.html

هحاول اننا نعملهولك صوت بطريقة كويسة
انتظر اخر الاسبوع و ممكن يكون انتهى
بس صلى انها تكمل بسهولة
سلام و نعمة


----------



## يوليوس44 (6 أبريل 2009)

مساء الخير 
عاوزين الالحان لاسبوع الايام لرب المجد 
 اخوكم
يوليوس


----------



## Aksios (6 أبريل 2009)

يوليوس44 قال:


> مساء الخير
> عاوزين الالحان لاسبوع الايام لرب المجد
> اخوكم
> يوليوس


 
هتلاقى طلبك فى المشاركة دى

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1269301&postcount=109

و المشاركة دى

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1219827&postcount=98


----------



## scorpionking (8 أبريل 2009)

اولا شكرا كتيييير على الموضوع الجميل دة وربنا معاكم ومعانا كلنا
ثانيا انا نفسى فى لحن المسيح صام عنا بالقبطى الى قالها بشوى فى قناة السى اى فى 
وياريت لو مكتوبة كمان عشان اقدر احفظها 
ومقولة البابا العظيم البابا شنودة (ربنا موجود) برضو فى السى تى فى 

<<ربنا موجود>>


----------



## Aksios (8 أبريل 2009)

scorpionking قال:


> اولا شكرا كتيييير على الموضوع الجميل دة وربنا معاكم ومعانا كلنا
> ثانيا انا نفسى فى لحن المسيح صام عنا بالقبطى الى قالها بشوى فى قناة السى اى فى
> وياريت لو مكتوبة كمان عشان اقدر احفظها
> ومقولة البابا العظيم البابا شنودة (ربنا موجود) برضو فى السى تى فى
> ...


 
التوزيع الصيامى من قناة سي تي في

فيديو من هنا

*أضغـــط هنــا*


صوت من هنا

*أضغـــط هنــا*

*منقولين من موقع ارذوكس

بالنسبة لكلمات التوزيع

هو المزمور 150 المعروف و يضاف اليه القطعة

+يسوع المسيح صام عنا، أربعين يوماً وأربعين ليلة.

و إذا قيل التوزيع بالقبطى فتضاف القطعة بالقبطى

+ ايسوس بخريستوس ارنستفين اي اهري ايجون انيهميه ان إيهوؤا نيم انيهميه إن إيجورة

المزمور 150 بالقبطى و العربى
*مزمور 150 (سبحوا الله)* 

+++++

تأمل ربنا موجود من هنا

http://www.4shared.com/file/40086065/e69bcb9b/_______.html?s=1


----------



## Aksios (9 أبريل 2009)

إلى كل من طلب الحان اسبوع الالام كاملة و قرءات اسبوع الالام و التأملات

فى الموضوع التالى

كل ما يخص اسبوع الالام و القيامة المجيدة - الالحان و القرءات و تأملات 

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## يوليوس44 (9 أبريل 2009)

* صباح الخير 
 اخى اكسيوس   شكرا لرد اولا وكمان  لاهتمامك بالموضوع  الاخت  انجى عملت التمجيد بصوتها وربنا يحافظ عليها  والف شكر ليكىاخى 
وكمان شكر علىرد طلبى  الالحان رب المجد فى اسبوع  الف شكرا ليكى اخى 
  اخوك الخاطى دائما الى الابد 

 يوليوس *


----------



## ماجد نجيب جرجس (9 أبريل 2009)

محتاج الحان اسبوع الالام


----------



## Aksios (9 أبريل 2009)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * صباح الخير *
> *اخى اكسيوس شكرا لرد اولا وكمان لاهتمامك بالموضوع الاخت انجى عملت التمجيد بصوتها وربنا يحافظ عليها والف شكر ليكىاخى *
> *وكمان شكر علىرد طلبى الالحان رب المجد فى اسبوع الف شكرا ليكى اخى *
> *اخوك الخاطى دائما الى الابد *
> ...


 
لا داعى للشكر يا يوليوس
ربنا معاك



ماجد نجيب جرجس قال:


> محتاج الحان اسبوع الالام


 
زور الموضوع التالى

كل ما يخص اسبوع الالام و القيامة المجيدة - الالحان و القرءات و تأملات 

و المشاركتين دول

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sho...&postcount=109

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sho...7&postcount=98


----------



## يوليوس44 (11 أبريل 2009)

* انا لى طلب مش عارف العنوان فىالمنتدىاخى الغالى 
 انا عاوز قداس للبابا كيرليس السادس  اخى 
  وربنا معاك انا عارف الطلب صعب شوية  
اخوك الخاطى  الى الابد 
يوليوس*


----------



## oesi no (12 أبريل 2009)

*قداس البابا كيرلس السادس
*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (13 أبريل 2009)

اولا 
ربنا يعوض تعبكم
مجهود فوق الممتاز
ثانيا
انا كنت محتاج موسيقي
غولغوثا 
ياريت لو بكذا طريقة


وارحمنا ياالله
اللي بتتقال في الصلاة العادية والقداسات 
قبل ختام الصلاة ( ارحمنا يالله ثم ارحمنا )
صوت وموسيقي

انا عارف اني بتعبك
ربنا يعوضك
ومتنساش تصليلي​


----------



## fady kabu (13 أبريل 2009)

انا عايز لحن ثوك تاتى جوم البصخة المقدسة بليز والرب يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## fady kabu (13 أبريل 2009)

اذكرى يا رب متى جئت فى ملكوتك        (ثوك تاتى جوم نمبى او نمبى ازمو نمبى اماى شا انيه امين امانوئيل بنوتى بن اورو ثوك تا تى جوم نمبى او نمبى ازمو نمبى اما شا انيه امين باشوى سيسوس بخرستوس باسوتير ان اغاثوث)


----------



## يوليوس44 (13 أبريل 2009)

*  مساء الخير على كل المنتدىالجميل 
  اولا الف شكر يااخى الحبيب  على ا لقداس الجميل دة   واتمنى ليك التقدم 
  كل عام وانت بخير والمنتدى بخير 
 اخوك الخاطى دائما
 يوليوس   *


----------



## يوليوس44 (13 أبريل 2009)

*  اخى انا رخم انا عارف دة بامانة كتير الطلبات معلش استحمل اخوك يوليوس
 انا لى طلب فى البرامج لكن انادخلت مش عارف اكتب فين فمعرفش غيرك وانت والاخت انجى 
 انا طلبى  اوفس  2003   يكون  عربى لان الانجليزى عندى  او لو تعرف فين اطلب ممكن تتدلينى   وشكرا    
اخوك الخاطى دائما الى الابد 
يوليوس*


----------



## BishoRagheb (14 أبريل 2009)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *  اخى انا رخم انا عارف دة بامانة كتير الطلبات معلش استحمل اخوك يوليوس
> انا لى طلب فى البرامج لكن انادخلت مش عارف اكتب فين فمعرفش غيرك وانت والاخت انجى
> انا طلبى  اوفس  2003   يكون  عربى لان الانجليزى عندى  او لو تعرف فين اطلب ممكن تتدلينى   وشكرا
> اخوك الخاطى دائما الى الابد
> يوليوس*



ادخل قسم البرامج يا اخي
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=-1&f=37​


----------



## يوليوس44 (14 أبريل 2009)

اخى انافعلا روحت الىالمنتدىالرامج 
 لكن فعلا مش عارف اكتب الطلب 
 اكتب فين بالظبط لان المنتدى البرامج مش فية مكان لطلب 
 اناعاوز الافس عربى 2003
 وشكرا 
اخوكم الخاطى دائما 
 يوليوس


----------



## oesi no (14 أبريل 2009)

*هبعتهولك فى الرسايل اخى يوليوس 
*​


----------



## Aksios (15 أبريل 2009)

BishoRagheb قال:


> اولا ​
> ربنا يعوض تعبكم
> مجهود فوق الممتاز
> ثانيا
> ...




ملقتش موسيقى لغولغوثا الا الموسيقى دى 

http://www.4shared.com/file/39763139/992e2be3/_online.html

و ده لحن غولغوثا كلام و موسيقى مع بعض

http://www.4shared.com/file/94656975/b1d2d73b/_560____2.html

و ده لحن غولغوثا من غير الموسيقى بصوت الخورس اكثر من رائع

http://www.4shared.com/file/71569344/3e8a1405/_online.html​ 


> وارحمنا ياالله
> اللي بتتقال في الصلاة العادية والقداسات
> قبل ختام الصلاة ( ارحمنا يالله ثم ارحمنا )
> صوت وموسيقي​
> ...


 
لحن جي ناي ناي - ارحمنا يا الله 
صوت و موسيقى

http://www.4shared.com/file/98627236/8dde7d65/___-_.html​


----------



## Aksios (15 أبريل 2009)

fady kabu قال:


> انا عايز لحن ثوك تاتى جوم البصخة المقدسة بليز والرب يعوض تعب محبتك


 
لحن ثوك تاتى جوم

*لحن ثوك تي تي جوم - الشهيد أبو فام - ألحان أسبوع الآلام*

و ده بصوت اخر 

http://www.4shared.com/file/95322703/d6961883/_414_____6.html​ 



fady kabu قال:


> اذكرى يا رب متى جئت فى ملكوتك (ثوك تاتى جوم نمبى او نمبى ازمو نمبى اماى شا انيه امين امانوئيل بنوتى بن اورو ثوك تا تى جوم نمبى او نمبى ازمو نمبى اما شا انيه امين باشوى سيسوس بخرستوس باسوتير ان اغاثوث)


 
دول لحنين مختلفين عن بعض
لحن ثوك تاتى جوم  (لك القوة و المجد و البركة و العزة ........)
و انا حطيت لك لينك تحميل اللحن

اما اذكرنى يا رب متى جئت فى ملكوتك لحن تانى اسمه لحن امانة اللص (اريه بامفئى ....) و يقال فى الجمعة العظيمة يمكنك تحميله من هنا

*لحن أمانة اللص 1 - الشهيد أبو فام - ألحان أسبوع الآلام*
*لحن أمانة اللص 2 - - الشهيد أبو فام - ألحان أسبوع الآلام*
*لحن أمانة اللص 3 - الشهيد أبو فام - ألحان أسبوع الآلام*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (15 أبريل 2009)

aksios قال:


> ملقتش موسيقى لغولغوثا الا الموسيقى دى
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/39763139/992e2be3/_online.html
> 
> ...





شكرا اخي العزيز
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## BishoRagheb (15 أبريل 2009)

معلش هتعبك معايا تاني
ياريت لو عندك اجزاء من اسبوع الالام 
بصوت قداسة البابا شنودة
ابقي شاكر ليك​


----------



## يوليوس44 (15 أبريل 2009)

*مساء الخير 
لو سمحتو انا عاوزين 2 برنامج 
اوفس xp عربى 
اوفس 2003 عربى 
وشكرا ا
اخوكم الخاطى 
يوليوس *


----------



## Aksios (15 أبريل 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> معلش هتعبك معايا تاني​
> 
> ياريت لو عندك اجزاء من اسبوع الالام
> بصوت قداسة البابا شنودة​
> ابقي شاكر ليك​


 
انا اسف بجد مش عندى اى الحان بصوت البابا الا تسبحة نصف الليل
لكن البصخة المقدسة بيذعوها على قناة اغابى بقيادة البابا شنودة الثالث
و انا مش بعرف اسجل من اغابى و يا ريت اللى يعرف يسجلهنا يجبها
و انا لو عرفت اوصل لها هحطها على طول​


----------



## BishoRagheb (16 أبريل 2009)

aksios قال:


> انا اسف بجد مش عندى اى الحان بصوت البابا الا تسبحة نصف الليل
> لكن البصخة المقدسة بيذعوها على قناة اغابى بقيادة البابا شنودة الثالث
> و انا مش بعرف اسجل من اغابى و يا ريت اللى يعرف يسجلهنا يجبها
> و انا لو عرفت اوصل لها هحطها على طول​



ولا يهمك
اسف لتعبك واجهادك​


----------



## max mex (2 مايو 2009)

عايز ترنيمة قام حقا بالصوت والموسيقى


----------



## Aksios (2 مايو 2009)

max mex قال:


> عايز ترنيمة قام حقا بالصوت والموسيقى


 
يمكنك طلبها من هنا طلبات الترانيم


----------



## ايريني مايز (3 مايو 2009)

يا جماعة من فضلكم عايزة تسبحة نصف الليل سنوية قبطية لفريق ابو فام ضروري جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## prince_koko1 (3 مايو 2009)

يا جماعة انا عندى نشاط فى الكنيسة فى الصيف عن الساعة التاسعة فى الاجبية و معجزة اشباع الجموع طبعا

فياريت حد يقولى اه الالحان المناسبة للساعة التاسعة و المعجزة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Aksios (4 مايو 2009)

prince_koko1 قال:


> يا جماعة انا عندى نشاط فى الكنيسة فى الصيف عن الساعة التاسعة فى الاجبية و معجزة اشباع الجموع طبعا
> 
> فياريت حد يقولى اه الالحان المناسبة للساعة التاسعة و المعجزة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
في الساعة التاسعة نادى ربنا يسوع بصوت عظيم "يا أبتاه في يديك أستودع روحي" وأسلم الروح فانشق حجاب الهيكل من وسطه. وأنارت الشمس التي أظلمت في الساعة السادسة. وفي هذه الساعة نتذكر اللص الذي سأل أن يذكره المخلص في ملكوته فأعطاه سؤله.

فألحان الساعة التاسعة هتكون بالتأكيد الحان الساعة التاسعة من الجمعة العظيمة
و ايضا ممكن تضيف اليها لحن امانة اللص (اذكرنى يا رب..) الذى يقال فى نهاية الساعة السادسة
لو احببت ان تقدم احد الحان الساعة التاسعة فيمكمنك ان تجد الالحان هنا 
بالاضافة ان الالحان معلمول لهم مقدمات و كمان بالموسيقى

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=82738


بالاضافة لذلك يمكنك زيارة موضوع  طلبات الترانيم  و تكتب طلبك و ممكن يفيدوك بترانيم عن الموضوع


----------



## Aksios (4 مايو 2009)

ايريني مايز قال:


> يا جماعة من فضلكم عايزة تسبحة نصف الليل سنوية قبطية لفريق ابو فام ضروري جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


 
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/10443257/d0efeebf/sharing.html?sId=oqM2RJoc1ZLMSGq2


----------



## adf2010 (4 مايو 2009)

اشكركم جدا على تعب محبتكم لنا فى خدمتكم الجليلة واتمنى من الرب يسوع ان يدوم غلينا هذه النعمة مع الرب يسوع ودوام التقدم والجديد    مع خالص شكرى لكم بارككم الرب


----------



## prince_koko1 (4 مايو 2009)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx a lot Aksios


----------



## ana_more (13 مايو 2009)

سلام ونعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح

من فضلك انا كنت عايزة مديح الانبا بيشوى 
ومديح السيدة العذراء


----------



## PIROANTOUN (13 مايو 2009)

لو سمحت انا عيز الحان المستوى الثانى ثالثة وربعة


----------



## Aksios (13 مايو 2009)

ana_more قال:


> سلام ونعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح
> 
> من فضلك انا كنت عايزة مديح الانبا بيشوى
> ومديح السيدة العذراء


 
مديح الانبا بيشوى

http://www.4shared.com/file/77441014/5643c309/___online.html


مديح السيدة العذراء

السلام لك يا مريم
السلام لك يا مريم يا يمامة جليلة

http://www.4shared.com/file/72366139/b32cc3c7/___online.html?s=1


----------



## Aksios (13 مايو 2009)

PIROANTOUN قال:


> لو سمحت انا عيز الحان المستوى الثانى ثالثة وربعة


 
الحان مرحلة ثالثة و رابعة إبتدائي : المستوى الثانى 

http://www.alhan-youthbishopric.com/...k-MIbrahim.mp3 

http://www.alhan-youthbishopric.com/...)-MIbrahim.mp3 

http://www.alhan-youthbishopric.com/...1-MIbrahim.mp3 

http://www.alhan-youthbishopric.com/...)-MIbrahim.mp3 


هتدخل على الرابط و يفتح لك صفحة 
هتلاقى ظهر لك شريط فى اعلى الصفحة
دوس عليه و اختار Download File.... 
و حمل الفايل على الجهاز


----------



## ana_more (18 مايو 2009)

ميرسى ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك 
بس انا اسفة جداا لو فى الامكان مديح الانبا بيشوى يكون امتداد wma او mp4 
ابقى متشكرة خااااااالص لانى مش عارفة اشغلوا عندى


----------



## bolagalal (18 مايو 2009)

ارجو الحصول على ارباع الناقوس للخماسين دمجا يفضل م ابراهيم    ولحن تين اويه انثوك الفرايحي والصيامي  والكيهكى  ان حصلت على اي منهم  ارجوا اعلامي  وللتاكيد اميلى bolagalal******.com


----------



## Aksios (19 مايو 2009)

bolagalal قال:


> ارجو الحصول على ارباع الناقوس للخماسين دمجا يفضل م ابراهيم ولحن تين اويه انثوك الفرايحي والصيامي والكيهكى ان حصلت على اي منهم ارجوا اعلامي


 

ارباع الناقوس - القيامة و الخماسين.mp3


تين اويه انسوك - الصيامى
تين اوويه إنسوك - باللحن الشعانيني.mp3
تين اوويه إنسوك - كيهكي.mp3
تين اويه انسوك فرايحى سنوى
http://www.4shared.com/file/103268981/4545539b/___online.html


----------



## Aksios (19 مايو 2009)

ana_more قال:


> ميرسى ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك
> بس انا اسفة جداا لو فى الامكان مديح الانبا بيشوى يكون امتداد wma او mp4
> ابقى متشكرة خااااااالص لانى مش عارفة اشغلوا عندى


 
الصيغة دى هتشتغل على برنامج ميديا بلير

http://www.4shared.com/file/106294872/c0a87317/___online.html


----------



## ana_more (19 مايو 2009)

ربنا يبار تعب محبتك ويعوضك


----------



## Romany Zakher (3 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا عل تعبكم ومجهودكم 
ربنا يعوض تعب  محبتكم ​*


----------



## الرب الكريم (5 يونيو 2009)

سلام الرب يسوع المسيح 


هنالك ترنيمة أتنمى لو أعرف : أسمها وأسم اللغة، وترانيم مشابهه لها على نفس النمط ولا مشكلة بإختلاف اللغة، ومصادر الحصول على هذه الترانيم.

والترنيمة ستكون في أول عشر ثوان من المقطع 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYVY3uZkgUU&feature=related

شكراً للقائم على الموضوع 
وسامحني على الإزعاج​


----------



## NERM (6 يونيو 2009)

اريد سماع تسبحة كيهك للانبا يؤانس


----------



## NERM (6 يونيو 2009)

ارجو مساعدتى لانى جديدة فى الشات.
واريد الحان للعذراء


----------



## Aksios (12 يونيو 2009)

NERM قال:


> اريد سماع تسبحة كيهك للانبا يؤانس


 
تسبحة كيهك للانبا يؤنس صوت MP3​

الجزء 1
الجزء 2
الجزء 3
الجزء 4
الجزء 5
الجزء 6​


تسبحة كيهك للانبا يؤنس فيديو منقول من موقع orsozox​

اضغط هنا​


----------



## Aksios (12 يونيو 2009)

NERM قال:


> ارجو مساعدتى لانى جديدة فى الشات.
> واريد الحان للعذراء


 
هتلاقى مجموعة كبيره هنا لالحان السيدة العذراء

http://www.masi7i.net/index.pl/glorification_of_saint_mary_hymns​


----------



## mo7a4all (18 يونيو 2009)

عاوز ذكصولوجيات القديسين مكتوبة بالقبطى قبطى وكمان عاوز كلمات اف ايراناف بتاعت كيهك مكتوبة قبطى قبطى


----------



## Aksios (18 يونيو 2009)

mo7a4all قال:


> عاوز ذكصولوجيات القديسين مكتوبة بالقبطى قبطى وكمان عاوز كلمات اف ايراناف بتاعت كيهك مكتوبة قبطى قبطى


 
الذكصولوجيات​ 
اضغط على اللينكات و هتلاقى فيها الذكصولوجيات مكتوبه عربى - قبطى - انجليزى​ 

بداية و خاتمة الذكصولوجيات​ 

العذراء و الملايكه و السمائيين و يوحنا المعمدان​ 

للرسل​ 

الشهداء​ 

القديسين​ 

+++++++++++++++++++++​ 
قطعة اف ايراناف ​


----------



## بج بيشو (24 يونيو 2009)

سلام المسيح معاكم انا متشكر جدا على الالحان الحلوة قوى دى لكن نفسى اسمع لحن امونوجنيس 
   و لو حد يقلى الدون لود عندى بطيىء من ايه مش عارف ايه الحل و ربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## Aksios (24 يونيو 2009)

بج بيشو قال:


> سلام المسيح معاكم انا متشكر جدا على الالحان الحلوة قوى دى لكن نفسى اسمع لحن امونوجنيس
> و لو حد يقلى الدون لود عندى بطيىء من ايه مش عارف ايه الحل و ربنا يبارك حياتكم


 
لحن امونوجنيس للمعهد العالى للدراسات القبطية

http://www.4shared.com/file/113876164/1531a659/Omonogenis_-_Coptic.html​ 
بالنسبة لمشكلة التحميل زور الموضوع التالى و اكتب مشكلتك

عندك مشكلة بالكومبيوتر نجرب نحلها معا" ‏​


----------



## بج بيشو (25 يونيو 2009)

متشكر جدا جدا على لحن امونوجنيس و ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## بج بيشو (30 يونيو 2009)

لو سمحت عايز راشى نى او تيثؤتوكوس و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Aksios (30 يونيو 2009)

بج بيشو قال:


> لو سمحت عايز راشى نى او تيثؤتوكوس و لكم جزيل الشكر


 
*لحن راشي ني - لمعهد الدراسات القبطية *​


----------



## بج بيشو (1 يوليو 2009)

بالنسه للحن راشى نى لو ممكن ينزل برابط تانى و شكرا


----------



## Aksios (2 يوليو 2009)

بج بيشو قال:


> بالنسه للحن راشى نى لو ممكن ينزل برابط تانى و شكرا



رابط مختلف

http://www.4shared.com/file/115441247/722d9c10/___online.html​


----------



## بج بيشو (4 يوليو 2009)

متشكر جدا يا اكسيوس على لحن راشى الرابط الجديد هو اللى فتح عندى  و لى عند حضرتك طلب تانى عايز لحن تنين و شكرا


----------



## Aksios (4 يوليو 2009)

بج بيشو قال:


> متشكر جدا يا اكسيوس على لحن راشى الرابط الجديد هو اللى فتح عندى و لى عند حضرتك طلب تانى عايز لحن تنين و شكرا


 
لحن تنين لمعهد الدراسات القبطة

http://www.4shared.com/file/115958214/6aa54c0b/Tenen.html


و لو عاوزه بصوت ابراهيم عياد ممكن اجيبهولك​


----------



## Aksios (4 يوليو 2009)

تم فتح الموضوع مره اخرى
منتظرين طلباتكم​ 
اذكرونى فى صلواتكم​


----------



## mo7a4all (13 يوليو 2009)

اريد جميع الحان تماجيد العذراء مكتوبة زى_اك اسمارؤت وشاشف انسوب و راشى نى واكيريوس ميتا سو واجيوس استين ابؤورو والسلام لكى يا مريم يا يمامة جليله والسلام لكى يا مريم يا ام الله القدوس وخين افران 
نعلش انا هتعبك معايا


----------



## بج بيشو (13 يوليو 2009)

لو سمحتوا عايز اى شرايط لفريق يوبال و شكرا


----------



## بج بيشو (13 يوليو 2009)

معلش انا اسف كتبت طلب الترانيم فى صفحة الالحان


----------



## Aksios (13 يوليو 2009)

mo7a4all قال:


> اريد جميع الحان تماجيد العذراء مكتوبة زى_اك اسمارؤت وشاشف انسوب و راشى نى واكيريوس ميتا سو واجيوس استين ابؤورو والسلام لكى يا مريم يا يمامة جليله والسلام لكى يا مريم يا ام الله القدوس وخين افران
> نعلش انا هتعبك معايا


 
الحان التماجيد للسيده العذراء
هتلاقيها فى الرابط التالى
لما تدخل على الصفحه اختار اللحن
هتلاقى معظمهم قبطى قبطى - و قبطى معرب - و هتلاقيهم مترجمين عربى و انجليزى

جميع الحان السيدة العذراء - اضغط هنا


----------



## NERM (13 يوليو 2009)

شكرا يااكسيوس على خدمتك الرائعة 
انا من عشاق الالحان 
شكرا لاستجابتك لسؤالى


----------



## vemy (20 يوليو 2009)

بليييييز يا اكسيوس....عايزة الاجبية بالصوت لفريق ابو فام بليييييييييز محتجاها اوى اوى اوى ........وشكرا اوى لمجهودك


----------



## Aksios (20 يوليو 2009)

vemy قال:


> بليييييز يا اكسيوس....عايزة الاجبية بالصوت لفريق ابو فام بليييييييييز محتجاها اوى اوى اوى ........وشكرا اوى لمجهودك


 
صلوات الاجبية لفريق الشهيد العظيم ابو فام
*******************
صلاة الساعة الثالثة 
http://www.4shared.com/file/81463542..._ABOU_FAM.html
----------------------------------------
صلاة الساعة السادسة 
http://www.4shared.com/file/81624462.../6_online.html
--------------------------------------------
صلاة الساعة التاسعة 
http://www.4shared.com/file/81632042.../9_online.html
--------------------------------------------
صلاة الغروب و النوم 
http://www.4shared.com/file/81616917...b_we_nom.html‎​


----------



## vemy (20 يوليو 2009)

aksios قال:


> صلوات الاجبية لفريق الشهيد العظيم ابو فام
> *******************
> صلاة الساعة الثالثة
> http://www.4shared.com/file/81463542..._abou_fam.html
> ...



مجهود راااااااائع....ربنا يباركك وشكرا اوى ليك


----------



## koko miro (29 يوليو 2009)

*عايزة لحن** راشى نى* و شكرااااااااااا


----------



## koko miro (29 يوليو 2009)

*بس ياريت يكون قبطى قبطى *


----------



## Aksios (29 يوليو 2009)

koko miro قال:


> *عايزة لحن** راشى نى* و شكرااااااااااا


 


koko miro قال:


> *بس ياريت يكون قبطى قبطى *


 
تحميل اللحن هنا

*لحن راشي ني - الفرح لكِ - معهد الدراسات القبطية *

و الكلمات هنا

http://tasbeha.org/hymn_library/view/695

هتلاقيها انجليزى و عربى و قبطى​


----------



## 1مايكل (30 يوليو 2009)

*ممكن الالحان دى مكتوبة :
- محير شهر كيهك : ( باتشويس ايسوس ) - مكتوب -
- مرد إبركسيس لشهر كيهك : ( شيرى جابرييل ) - مكتوب -
- ذكصولوجية كيهكية ( خين بى افوت ) - مكتوب -
- اسبزمس ادام لشهر كيهك ( زخارياس بى اوى ) - مكتوب -
- المزمور الكيهكى ( سوتيم طا شيرى ) - مكتوب -
- لحن التوزيع الكيهكى للأحاد ( جيه اف اسمارؤوت ) + قطع توزيع الآحاد ( اف امبشا غار ) اول ربعين بس   
يا ريت يكون كله مكتوب قبطى معرب .​**انا عايز الحاجات دى بالكتير بكرة انا دورت عليها ملقتهاش ربنا يقدرك و تجبهالى
وشكرا جدا مقدما *


----------



## 1مايكل (30 يوليو 2009)

عاريزها ضرورى


----------



## Aksios (30 يوليو 2009)

1مايكل قال:


> *ممكن الالحان دى مكتوبة :​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*+ باشويس ايسوس بخريستوس: بي ميسي إيفول خين إفيوت: خاجوأو إنى إأون تيرو: ناي نان كاتا بيك نيشتي إناي.*​ 
*+ ني شيروبيم سي أوأشت إمموك: نيم سيرافيم سي تي أوأو ناك: إفؤش إيفول إفجو إمموس: جي إكؤواب اووه إكؤواب.*​ 
*+ إكؤواب إبشويس خين ني أناشو إكطايوت خين ني أنانثفا: إنثوك أو إثطوي نوفى بي باسوتير: جي أك إى أكسوتى إممون.*​ 
*



- مرد إبركسيس لشهر كيهك : ( شيرى جابرييل ) - مكتوب -

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​ 
*فى الاسبوع 1 و 3 يقال:*​ 
*شيرى غبريل: بى نيشتى إن أرشى أنجيلوس: شيرى في إيطاف هي شينوفي: إمماريا تى باثينوس.*​ 
*فى الاسبوع 2 و 4 يقال:*​ 
*شيرى غبريل: بى فاى شينوفى: بى نيشتى خين نى أنجيلوس: نيم ني طغما إثواب إتتشوسي: إتفاي خا إتسيفى إنشاه إن إكروم.*​ 


*



- ذكصولوجية كيهكية ( خين بى افوت ) - مكتوب -

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​ 

خين بى أفوت إماهسو، أفؤ ؤرب إن غابرييل، خين بى إڤ أنجيليون إثؤاب، أفهى شينوفى إم ماريا. 

آفؤ ؤرب إن غابرييل، أفئر ذياكونين إم بى أوجاى، افؤو أرب إم بى فوك ان أسوماتوس، شا تى بارثينوس إن أتثوليب. 

أفؤ ؤرب إن غايرييل، افتونوستين خين بى ثوهيم امڤيرى، أف أو أورب إمبى إليڤ ثيروس، شا تى ألو انسيمنى.

أفؤ ؤرب ان غابرييل، إى سيفتى بينمفيوس إمى، افؤوأورب إن غابرييل، شا بالاتى أون إم ابتشيسى إيكون. 

أو ميستريون إن إشفيرى، أووه إم بارا ذوكسون إتيتشوسى، چى بيلوغوس انتى إفيوت، أفشوبى نيم نى رومى.

تين أو أوشت إموف تين تى أو أو ناف، نيم بيف يوت إن أتيش تاهوف، نيم بيب نيڤما امباراكليتون، چى أفئى أفسوتى إمون.


*



- اسبزمس ادام لشهر كيهك ( زخارياس بى اوى ) - مكتوب -

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​ 
*+ زخارياس بي اويب إبشيرى إمباراخياس إفشى خين بي إيرفي إفطالى أو إستوى نوفى إبشوى.*​ 
*+ إيطاف ناف إى بى أوأوينى إيتشى خين بيفهو أف إيرهوتى أوه أفهى خاراتوو إنيف تشالفج.*​ 
*



- المزمور الكيهكى ( سوتيم طا شيرى ) - مكتوب -

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​ 
*الليلويا الليلويا الليلويا: سوتيم طا شيرى إى ناف ريك بى ماشج أرى إبؤبش إمبى لأوس نيم امبى تيرف انتى بى يوت.*​ 
*الليلويا الليلويا الليلويا: جى أ بي أورو إرى بيث فيمين إبصاجى جى أوى إنثوف بى بيتشويس. الليلويا الليلويا الليلويا.*​ 
*



- لحن التوزيع الكيهكى للأحاد ( جيه اف اسمارؤوت ) + قطع توزيع الآحاد ( اف امبشا غار ) اول ربعين بس 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​ 
*جيه اف اسمارؤوت انجى افيوت نيم ابشيرى نيم ابنفما اثؤاب تى اترياس اتجيك ايفول تين اؤوشت امموس تانتى اوناس.*​ 

*لحن اف امبشا غار*​ 
+ اف إم إبشاغار خين أو ميثمى، أووه أوذيكيئون بى، إثرين هوس إى إفنوتى انتا إفمى، ابشويس فيتنشوب خين اتفى.​ 
+ بيفران هولج أووه إفإزماروؤوت، خين روانى اثؤاب، إتى فاى بى إفنوتى افيوت، نيم ابشيرى نيم بى ابنفما إثؤاب.​ 

*سلام و نعمة*​


----------



## فربن (1 أغسطس 2009)

*ممكن اطلب منكم الحان المهرجان
باتشويس لشهر كيهك
مرد ابركسيس لشهر كيهك (شيرى غبرييل)
اسبزمس ادام (زخارياس)
المزمور الكيهكى سوتيم طاشيرى + جى اف ازمارؤوت
مزمور التوزيع 150 الكيهكى دمجا بدون الالى المقدمة والختام
مزمور 150 من الهوس الرابع + افئير اناف
لحن التوزيع الكيهكى ++++ قطع توزيع الاحاد
ارجوكم بسرعة جدا محتاجهم ضرورى علشان هتتسلم بكرة*


----------



## فربن (1 أغسطس 2009)

الأحان دى مكتوبة نسيت معليش ضرورى عربى وقبطى معرب ولو لقيت قبطى قبطى


----------



## Aksios (2 أغسطس 2009)

فربن قال:


> *ممكن اطلب منكم الحان المهرجان*
> *باتشويس لشهر كيهك*
> *مرد ابركسيس لشهر كيهك (شيرى غبرييل)*
> *اسبزمس ادام (زخارياس)*
> ...


 

الالحان هتلاقيها هنا مكتوبه قبطى معرب فى المشاركة التالية #*184* 
لو محتاجها قبطى قبطى كمان انا ممكن اجيبهالك
سلام و نعمة


----------



## imud (5 أغسطس 2009)

سلام

أنا محتاج القداس الباسيلى مكتوب قبطى ( مش قبطى معرب) و يا ريت يبقى powerpoint إن أمكن 
أنا عارف إنه طلب صعب شوية بس ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## Aksios (6 أغسطس 2009)

imud قال:


> سلام
> 
> أنا محتاج القداس الباسيلى مكتوب قبطى ( مش قبطى معرب) و يا ريت يبقى powerpoint إن أمكن
> أنا عارف إنه طلب صعب شوية بس ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


 
سلام و نعمة imud

بالنسبة للقداس الباسيلى مكتوب قبطى مش عندى powerpoint خالص
فلو كان احتياجكك له كأستخدام شخصى فالملف ده pdf فيه الثلاث قداسات بالثلاث لغات (عربى - قبطى قبطى - انجليزى)

لتحميله من هنا
http://www.4shared.com/file/123309879/7341eb4c/kholaqyy.html


اما اذا كان طلبك للقداس powerpint لعرضه فى وسط القداسات على شاشه بدلا من استخدام الخولاجى
فأنا ممكن اساعدك فى الحكايه دى و اجيب لك برنامج يعمل هذا

سلام و نعمة


----------



## usama1066 (7 أغسطس 2009)

أن هاجرت من سنين ونفسى أتعلم ألحان الكنيسة بطريقة تعلمية بسيطة لكل لحن من القداس للعشية للمناسبات، لو أى حد عند الالحان بطريقة تعلمية لحفظ الهزات، ولو عنده الهزات مكتوبة للمساعده على الحفظ، أنا أشكر تعب محبتكم فى أرسالها لى
يمكن أرسالها مباشرة على عنوانى التالى:umak@bell.net


----------



## imud (7 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جدا يا Acsios لتعب محبتك معايا


----------



## Aksios (7 أغسطس 2009)

usama1066 قال:


> أن هاجرت من سنين ونفسى أتعلم ألحان الكنيسة بطريقة تعلمية بسيطة لكل لحن من القداس للعشية للمناسبات، لو أى حد عند الالحان بطريقة تعلمية لحفظ الهزات، ولو عنده الهزات مكتوبة للمساعده على الحفظ، أنا أشكر تعب محبتكم فى أرسالها لى


 
سلام و نعمة اسامة
الالحان كتيرة اوى و متعملتش كلها تعليمى
لكن ادخل على الرابط التالى

http://tasbeha.org/mp3/Hymns.html

و هتلاقى معظم الحان الكنيسة فيه

و بالنسبه لهزات الالحان .. الموقع التالى يوفر الحان كثيرة بالهزات

http://www.hazzat.com/


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (8 أغسطس 2009)

يا جماعة لو سمحتم بدي اعرف اسم الترنيمة القبطية الرائعة اللي في بداية فيلم حسن و مرقص....ارجو المساعدة لو ممكن و شكرا


----------



## Aksios (9 أغسطس 2009)

m3ak2005 قال:


> يا جماعة لو سمحتم بدي اعرف اسم الترنيمة القبطية الرائعة اللي في بداية فيلم حسن و مرقص....ارجو المساعدة لو ممكن و شكرا


 
ده لحن ابؤرو الكبير الفرايحى
يمكنك تحميله من هنا
http://www.4shared.com/file/71570958/63d88a83/__-___.html?dirPwdVerified=7614c76f


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (9 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا يا اكسيوس


----------



## بج بيشو (11 أغسطس 2009)

لو سمتحتم يا جماعه انا عاوزه تمجيدالعذراءكله و معاه راشى نى و زفتى بانتيس و السلام لك يا مريم و شكرا لتعبكم


----------



## jojoreen (13 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على تعبكم ربنا معاكم


----------



## Aksios (13 أغسطس 2009)

بج بيشو قال:


> لو سمتحتم يا جماعه انا عاوزه تمجيدالعذراءكله و معاه راشى نى و زفتى بانتيس و السلام لك يا مريم و شكرا لتعبكم


 

دى نهضه مسجلة صوت
هتلاقى فيها كل الالحان التى تقال فى العشية

http://www.4shared.com/file/124795043/af5aa178/___.html

و لو عاوز لحن فردى ممكن اجيبهولك


----------



## od_is_h (16 أغسطس 2009)

بص يا باشا اولا انا عايز اشكرك على كل المجهود دة و معنديش أئولاك غير رابينا يعوضك هى دى بجد المكفئة الحقيقية لانى استفدت جدا و انا حسيت انك عايز تساعد بجد و بتجاوب بسرعة.
سانيا انا نفسى فى لحن أنثوتين ذى و كليماته كمان قبطى معرب او لأ بس plz بلاش للمعلم البتنونى لان الصوت صعب اوى

و كمان لو سمحت كلمات لحن اف امبشا غار كلة.

و اخيرا لو عندك كتاب تسبحة و كتاب خدمة شماس pdf او اى حاجا مش مشكلة و برضو أى قبطى

انا بجد دخت و مش لائى و حاسيس انك انتا الى هاتجيبهوم و ربنا يعوضك.merci


----------



## Aksios (16 أغسطس 2009)

od_is_h قال:


> بص يا باشا اولا انا عايز اشكرك على كل المجهود دة و معنديش أئولاك غير رابينا يعوضك هى دى بجد المكفئة الحقيقية لانى استفدت جدا و انا حسيت انك


 
شكرا على تشجيعك ربنا يباركك



> سانيا انا نفسى فى لحن أنثوتين ذى و كليماته كمان قبطى معرب او لأ بس plz بلاش للمعلم البتنونى لان الصوت صعب اوى


 
لحن انثوتين ذى بصوت المعلم فرج عبد المسيح

http://www.4shared.com/file/125471669/6985067a/Enthoten_Ze.html

كلماته:

إنثوتين ذيه خا ني إ طاڤ نيمي نيمي نيمي خين نا بي راسموس، تينا سيمني ني موتين إنتا ذيياثيكي إث اُوؤاب شا إنيه.​ 
تي نا إثريه تيتين ؤ اُوم نيمي نيمي نيمي هيچين طا إترا بيظا خين طا ميت اُورو، تي نا إتهيمسي ثينو إ چين ميت إسناڤ إن إثرونوس إ ريتين إ تي هاب إ تي ميت إسناڤ إمفيلي إنتيه بيسرائيل.​ 


> و كمان لو سمحت كلمات لحن اف امبشا غار كلة.​


 
إف إم إبشاغار خين أو ميثمى، أووه أوذيكيئون بى، إثرين هوس إى إفنوتى انتا إفمى، ابشويس فيتنشوب خين اتفى. ​ 
بيفران هولج أووه إفإزماروؤوت، خين روانى اثؤاب، إتى فاى بى إفنوتى افيوت، نيم ابشيرى نيم بى ابنفما إثؤاب. ​ 
أووه انتينتى أو أو إنتى سمينى ، ماري ثيثيؤطوكوس، تى ماه إسنوتى إن إسكينى بى أهو إن أليثينوس. ​ 
أووه انتين أوش ايفول ريتوس، خين أونيشتى إمميتساى إ، جى شيرى نى أوتى بارثينوس، أووه ابشويس شوب نيمى. ​ 
شيرى نى أوتى بارثينوس، إبسوتى ان آدام نيم ايفا، شيرى نى أوتى بارثينوس، ابؤونوف انى جينيئا.​ 
شيرى نى أوتى بارثينوس، افراشى إن أفيل بى إثمى، شيرى، إتسا إبشوى إبى إرفيى. 
شيرى نى أوتى بارثينوس، تى كيفوتوس إنتى نوتى، شيرى نى أوتى بارثينوس، شا بينيفى إن خائى. ​ 
شيرى نى أوتى بارثينوس، بى إهموت ان أبراآم بينيوت، شيرى نى أوتى بارثينوس، تى ابروستاتيس إتينهوت.​ 
شيرى نى أوتى بارثينوس، إبسوتى إن إيساك بينثؤاب، شيرى نى أوتى بارثينوس، اثماف إم فيئيئؤواب.​ 
شيرى نى أوتى بارثينوس، ابسليل ام بينيوت ياكوب، شيرى نى أوتى بارثينوس، هان أنشونيم هان إثفا إن كوب. ​ 
شيرى نى أوتى بارثينوس، ابشوشو ان يودا نيم نيف اسنيو، شيرى نى أوتى بارثينوس، شا إيجوك ايفول إنيسيو. ​ 
شيرى نى أوتى بارثينوس، تى ثيئوريا إنتى مويسيس، شيرى نى أوتى بارثينوس، إثماف ايبذيسبوتيس. ​ 
شيرى نى أوتى بارثينوس، اتجوم ان إيسؤو نيم جيدأون، شيرى نى أوتى بارثينوس، بى إتشرو إم فاراك نيم سام ابسون.​ 
شيرى نى أوتى بارثينوس، إثميتجورى إن ساموئيل، شيرى نى أوتى بارثينوس، تى أورو إم بى إسرائيل. ​ 
شيرى نى أوتى بارثينوس، تى هيبومونى انتى يوب، شيرى نى أوتى بارثينوس، خين أوثو إنريتى نيم أؤميش انسوب. ​ 
شيرى نى أوتى بارثينوس، إتشيرى ان داڤيد ابؤورو، شيرى نى أوتى بارثينوس، ثيئتجوله إم بى توفو. ​ 
شيرى نى أوتى بارثينوس، تى اشفيرى إنسولومون، شيرى. بى إشفوت انشى امبيف كينون. ​ 
شيرى نى أوتى بارثينوس، تى ابروفيتيا إن إسائياس، شيرى نى أوتى بارثينوس، ابتاس ثو ان إرمياس.​ 
شيرى نى أوتى بارثينوس، إبهارما ان إيزئكيئيل، شيرى نى أوتى بارثينوس، تى هوراسيس ان دانييل.​ 
شيرى نى أوتى بارثينوس، ابتشيس إن إيلياس، شيرى نى أوتى بارثينوس، ثيئتياس ميس إماسياس.​ 
شيرى نى أوتى بارثينوس، بى إهموت إن إليسيئوس، شيرى نى أوتى بارثينوس، تى شيليت إنكاثاروس.​ 
شيرى نى أوتى بارثينوس، إفراشى إنى أنجيلوس، شيرى نى أوتى بارثينوس، إيؤونوف إنى أرشى أنجيلوس. ​ 
شيرى نى أوتى بارثينوس، إبتايو إنتى باتريارشيس، شيرى نى أوتى بارثينوس، إبهى أويش انتى نى إبروفيتيس.​ 
شيرى نى أوتى بارثينوس، إفلاس إنى أبوسطولوس، شيرى نى أوتى بارثينوس، ابتوفو إنى بارثينوس.​ 
شيرى نى أوتى بارثينوس، بى إلكوم إنى مارتيروس، شيرى نى أوتى بارثينوس، إبسليل أني ذيكيئوس.​ 
شيرى نى أوتى بارثينوس، ابتاجرو إئى إكلكليسيا، شيرى نى أوتى بارثينوس، تى أجيا إمى ماريا. ​ 
شيرى نى أوتى بارثينوس، تى مومى إنؤنخ إتاسفيفى، شيرى نى أوتى بارثينوس، إبكو إيفول إنتى نينوفى.​ 
شيرى نى أوتى بارثينوس، بى اسبيرما إنتى بى إسرائيل، شيرى نى أوتى بارثينوس، أرى اجفو نان إن إمانوئيل.​ 
شيرى نى أوتى بارثينوس، اتهيبسو إنى استافروس، شيرى نى أوتى بارثينوس، تى هيلبيس إنى اخرستيانوس.​ 
تنتى هو أرى بينمفئى، أو تى ابروستاتيس إتينهوت، ناهرين ابشويس فيئتاف إير رومى، أووه أفتى نان إمبيف اهموت. ​ 
اثريف تاجرون خين بى ناهتى، أنون تيرين خا نيف إيسوؤو، انتيف تشى مويت نان خين بيفتى ماتى، شا إيجوك إيفول إنى ايهوؤو.​ 
انتيف أريه إبينما ان إسوؤو، أفا (شنودة) إف إى اتشيسى إمبيف أوأو، اثريف أمونى امبيف لاؤس، نيم نينيوتى إن اى بيسكوبوس. ​ 
إنتيف شوبى إيروف إن نين إفشى، انتف إشوبى نان ان أوما إم فوت، إنتيفتى إمتون إنى إبسيشى، إنى اخرستيانوس ايتاف إنكوت.​ 
إنتيفتى نان انؤو باريسيا، هيتين نى توفه نيم تى ابريسفيا، انتى تين شويس إنيب ماريا، شا إيجوك إيفول إنى سينتليا. ​ 
تنتى أو أو نى أو ثيئ تينهوت، نيم بى آنجيلوس نتى بى إسمو، جى شيرى ثى اثميه إن اهموت، أو كيريوس ميتا سو.




> و اخيرا لو عندك كتاب تسبحة و كتاب خدمة شماس pdf او اى حاجا مش مشكلة و برضو أى قبطى


 
الموقع ده هيفيدك مليان كتب

http://michaelmenasi.com/home/index.php?option=com_docman&task=cat_view&gid=24&Itemid=38

سلام و نعمة
​


----------



## remon adel (16 أغسطس 2009)

*اولا انا بشكر تعب محبتكم الكبيرة تجاة خدمة الالحان*

*ثانيا : لو ممكن لحن التمجيد ( وسلام الرب معكم ياشعب يسوع ) . ومعاه لحن ( اكليل ذهب ) يعني التمجيد عربي .​*وربنا يعوضكم كل خير​


----------



## od_is_h (17 أغسطس 2009)

انتى برنس انا داخل دلوقتى عشان اشكرك و اقول لك شكرا جدا و ربنا يعوضك و اللينكات شغاله تمام و اللحن كلماتة كمان كلها مظبوطة  و لو عايز مساعدة فى هذا العمل العظيم ممكن اسعدك عاندى بعض ال files الممكن تساعد.. الحان و كدة...هو انى من كنيسة ايه...
اخيرا اذا سمحت انا بدور على ابصلمودية فيها قبطى قبطى بس مش لاقى ارجو المساعدة....و على كل حال شكرا لمجهودك الكبير الرب يباركك


----------



## Aksios (17 أغسطس 2009)

remon adel قال:


> *اولا انا بشكر تعب محبتكم الكبيرة تجاة خدمة الالحان*
> 
> *ثانيا : لو ممكن لحن التمجيد ( وسلام الرب معكم ياشعب يسوع ) . ومعاه لحن ( اكليل ذهب ) يعني التمجيد عربي .*​
> وربنا يعوضكم كل خير​


 
سلام و نعمة ريمون
لحن سلام الله يكون معكم ممكن تحمله من هنا

http://www.4shared.com/file/125549725/4cd564f8/___.html

اما لحن اكليل دهب فأنا مش لاقيه 
لكن هحاول اجيبهولك انشاء الله




od_is_h قال:


> انتى برنس انا داخل دلوقتى عشان اشكرك و اقول لك شكرا جدا و ربنا يعوضك و اللينكات شغاله تمام و اللحن كلماتة كمان كلها مظبوطة و لو عايز مساعدة فى هذا العمل العظيم ممكن اسعدك عاندى بعض ال files الممكن تساعد.. الحان و كدة...هو انى من كنيسة ايه...
> اخيرا اذا سمحت انا بدور على ابصلمودية فيها قبطى قبطى بس مش لاقى ارجو المساعدة....و على كل حال شكرا لمجهودك الكبير الرب يباركك


 
اكيد لو عندك اى حاجه ممكن تساعد بها ساعد على طول

بالنسبه لكتاب التسبحه
ده كتاب فيه عربى - قبطى قبطى - قبطى معرب - انجليزى - قبطى انجليزى
حمله من هنا

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?zj5z2mnerqo

سلام و نعمة


----------



## remon adel (17 أغسطس 2009)

*بجد انا شاكر ليك جدا جدا وربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## od_is_h (18 أغسطس 2009)

ايه يا عم دة ارحم انتى بيتلاقى الحاجات دى فين ده انا اعت اداوار كتيييير و ملئتش

ربنا يبالركك و يزيد خدمتك


----------



## od_is_h (18 أغسطس 2009)

اه بلمرة بقة قولى اسم site عليه الحان كويس بس غير copticwave و masi7i

و مرسى تانى


----------



## king (18 أغسطس 2009)

انا عايز التسبيح والالحان فين هما يامان ربنا يحافظ عليك


----------



## marloforever (19 أغسطس 2009)

ياريت لو امكن الاجبية ملحنة


----------



## danydon (25 أغسطس 2009)

اريد  تسبحه نصف الليل تعليمى للمعلم ابراهيم عياد حيث ان جميع المواقع المحمل عليها 
 هذه التسبحه المذكوره لا تعمل على الاطلاق 
واريد ايضا الجزء الخامس من تسبحه نصف الليل تعليمى للمعلم جاد حيث ان الرابط الخاص
بها لا يعمل ايضا فى كل المواقع المحمل عليها تسبحه نصف الليل تعليمىللمعلم جاد
واكون شاكر جدا لو ارسلتم لى هذه التسبحه المطلوبه والجزء الخامس 
ذلك على الاميل الخاص بى

وشكرا
الرب يعطيكم الاجر السمائى


----------



## danydon (28 أغسطس 2009)

سم الثالوث الافس

لو سمحتم ان عاوز  تسبحه العشيه وتسبحه نصف  الليل للشماس بولس ملاك


----------



## Aksios (28 أغسطس 2009)

od_is_h قال:


> اه بلمرة بقة قولى اسم site عليه الحان كويس بس غير copticwave و masi7i
> 
> و مرسى تانى


 
شكرا على تشجيعك
الموقع ده كويس اوى

http://tasbeha.org/


----------



## Aksios (28 أغسطس 2009)

danydon قال:


> اريد تسبحه نصف الليل تعليمى للمعلم ابراهيم عياد حيث ان جميع المواقع المحمل عليها
> هذه التسبحه المذكوره لا تعمل على الاطلاق
> واريد ايضا الجزء الخامس من تسبحه نصف الليل تعليمى للمعلم جاد حيث ان الرابط الخاص
> بها لا يعمل ايضا فى كل المواقع المحمل عليها تسبحه نصف الليل تعليمىللمعلم جاد
> ...


 
بصراحه المعلم ابراهيم عياد معملش التسبحه تعليمى خالص
المعلم جاد لويس هو اللى عملها تعليمى و هنا الروابط

الجزء الاول
الجزء الثانى
الجزء الثالث
الجزء الرابع
الجزء الخامس
الجزء السادس
الجزء السابع
الجزء الثامن


----------



## danydon (6 سبتمبر 2009)

لو سمحتم انا عاوز مردات الشماس داخل الهيكل وايضا مردات الشعب للشماس بولس ملاك
وايضا ثيؤطوكيه الاحد قبطى كامله لفريق ابو فام
والرب يعوضكم اجرا سمائيا


----------



## danydon (6 سبتمبر 2009)

لو سمحتم انا عاوز مردات الشماس داخل الهيكل ومردات الشعب للشماس بولس ملاك وايضا ثيؤطوكيه الاحدكامله قبطى لفريق ابو فام
والرب يعوضكم


----------



## Aksios (7 سبتمبر 2009)

danydon قال:


> لو سمحتم انا عاوز مردات الشماس داخل الهيكل ومردات الشعب للشماس بولس ملاك وايضا ثيؤطوكيه الاحدكامله قبطى لفريق ابو فام
> والرب يعوضكم


 
طلبك الاول من هنا

*Track 1*


*Track 2*

بالنسبة لطلبك التانى فريق ابو فام عملو اول خمس قطع من الثيؤطوكيه فقط و ليس الثيؤطوكيه كامله فمش هتلاقيها كامله بصوت فريق ابو فام

سلام و نعمة


----------



## danydon (7 سبتمبر 2009)

انا محتاج ضرورى ثيؤطوكيه الاحد قبطى وتكون كامله لفريق ابو فام
وكمان مردات الشعب ومردات الشماس لبولس ملاك

ياريت ما تتاخروش على
والف شكر


----------



## Aksios (7 سبتمبر 2009)

danydon قال:


> انا محتاج ضرورى ثيؤطوكيه الاحد قبطى وتكون كامله لفريق ابو فام
> وكمان مردات الشعب ومردات الشماس لبولس ملاك
> 
> ياريت ما تتاخروش على
> والف شكر


 
استاذ danydon انا رديت على طلبك فى المشاركة السابقه



Aksios قال:


> طلبك الاول من هنا
> 
> *Track 1*
> 
> ...


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (7 سبتمبر 2009)

*فى لحن سمعته اسمه جى ناى ناى 
همووووووت واجيبه معرفش منين ياريت لو تقدر وياريت لو كمان مكتوب هموت واحفظه نفسى بجد
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Aksios (7 سبتمبر 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *فى لحن سمعته اسمه جى ناى ناى *
> *همووووووت واجيبه معرفش منين ياريت لو تقدر وياريت لو كمان مكتوب هموت واحفظه نفسى بجد*
> *ربنا يباركك*


 
لحن جي ناي نان بيتقال فى القداس (ارحمنا ارحمنا ارحمنا يا الله الاب يا ضابط الكل .. ارحمنا ارحمنا ارحمنا يا الله مخلصنا .. ارحمنا ارحمنا ارحمنا يا الله ثم ارحمنا .. يا رب ارحم)

بالقبطى ( جي ناي نان جي ناي نان جي ناي نان افنوتى افيوت بى بانطوكراطور .. جي ناي نان جي ناي نان جي ناي نان افنوتى بين صوتير .. جي ناي نان جي ناي نان جي ناي نان اووه ناي نان .. كيرليصون)

اسمعيه من هنا كامل

http://www.4shared.com/file/98627236/8dde7d65/___-_.html


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (7 سبتمبر 2009)

*ميرسى جدااااااااااااا يا مينا
انت متعرفش كنت هموت على اللحن دة ازاى
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Aksios (7 سبتمبر 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *ميرسى جدااااااااااااا يا مينا
> انت متعرفش كنت هموت على اللحن دة ازاى
> ربنا يباركك*


 
مفيش مشاكل
اي لحن عوزاه و مش عارفه تجبيه ابقى اكتبيه بس
صليلي بقه


----------



## danydon (15 سبتمبر 2009)

اشكركم على اهتمامكم وعلى ردكم
بالنسبه لمردات الشماس داخل الهيكل لبولس ملاك فالذى قمتم بارساله لى هو الجزء الاول او الشريط الاول وباقى الجزء الثانى او الشريط الثانى  , ياريت تبعت لى الجزء الثانى
اما بالنسبه لثيؤطوكيه الاحد لفريق ابو فام ياريت تبعت لى الخمسه اجزاء اللى ذكرتهم فى رسالتكم , بس يكونو قبطى
طلب اخير    
عاوز مردات الشعب للشماس بولس ملاك
والرب يعوضكم


----------



## Aksios (15 سبتمبر 2009)

danydon قال:


> اشكركم على اهتمامكم وعلى ردكم
> بالنسبه لمردات الشماس داخل الهيكل لبولس ملاك فالذى قمتم بارساله لى هو الجزء الاول او الشريط الاول وباقى الجزء الثانى او الشريط الثانى , ياريت تبعت لى الجزء الثانى
> اما بالنسبه لثيؤطوكيه الاحد لفريق ابو فام ياريت تبعت لى الخمسه اجزاء اللى ذكرتهم فى رسالتكم , بس يكونو قبطى
> طلب اخير
> ...


 
سلام و نعمة danydon

بالنسبة لمردات الشماس لبولس ملاك مش عندى على الجهاز لكن لقيت الجزء الاول فقط من الشريط على النت و الجزء التانى لم يتوفر حتى الان لو لقيته هجيبهولك على طول

بالنسبة للقطع الاولى من ثيؤطوكية الاحد لفريق ابو فام من هنا
http://www.4shared.com/file/103268976/5cb9daf7/____.html

بالنسبة لمردات الشعب لبولس ملاك بردوه مش عندى على الجهاز و مش لاقى ليها رابط تحميل على المواقع
لكن انا عندى شريط كويس فيه مردات الشعب من اول رفع بخور باكر لنهاية القداس على جزئين لو تحب تسمعه حمله من هنا

الجزء الاول
http://www.4shared.com/file/63742403/7af136fa/1_online.html

الجزء التانى
http://www.4shared.com/file/63742402/df6066c/2_online.html

سلام و نعمة


----------



## od_is_h (18 سبتمبر 2009)

انا عاسز اشكرك على تعبك و اقدم مساعدم بسيطة و هو site فى كل الالحان الكنسية و كمان فى كل الالحان الطويلة ل اكتر من مصدر و كمان بعض الالحان يوجد بها تعليم للمعلم جاد لويس الموقع هو:

http://www.alhan-youthbishopric.com/alhan/hr/hymns/index.asp 

ارجو من كل عضو ان ينشره بطريقة ما لانه كنز


----------



## Aksios (18 سبتمبر 2009)

od_is_h قال:


> انا عاسز اشكرك على تعبك و اقدم مساعدم بسيطة و هو site فى كل الالحان الكنسية و كمان فى كل الالحان الطويلة ل اكتر من مصدر و كمان بعض الالحان يوجد بها تعليم للمعلم جاد لويس الموقع هو:
> 
> http://www.alhan-youthbishopric.com/alhan/hr/hymns/index.asp
> 
> ارجو من كل عضو ان ينشره بطريقة ما لانه كنز


 
الموقع جميل جدا و انا بستخدمة كتير اوى
ربنا يعوضك على محبتك


----------



## hero10 (20 سبتمبر 2009)

أرجوكم عاوز كتاب الأساس فى خدمة الشماس (ألبير...)
وعاوز حلقات برنامج (ما وراء الألحان للشماس جورج كيرلس 
رينا يعوض تعب محبتكم وخدمتكم


----------



## Aksios (20 سبتمبر 2009)

<P>





hero10 قال:


> أرجوكم عاوز كتاب الأساس فى خدمة الشماس (ألبير...)


</P>

الكتاب كبير جداا و لو يتوفر على النت على اي ملف 
لكنه متوفر فى كل المكتبات المسيحية و فى الاديرة ممكن تبحث عنه

<P>





> </P>
> وعاوز حلقات برنامج (ما وراء الألحان للشماس جورج كيرلس </P>
> <P>رينا يعوض تعب محبتكم وخدمتكم</P>
> <P>


</P>

بعض الحلقات موجوده فى موقع الموجة القبطية من هنا

http://copticwave.com/vedio/vedio7.htm


----------



## +febronia+ (21 سبتمبر 2009)

سلام ونعمة لو سمحت عايزة موسيقي لحن ابؤرو


----------



## od_is_h (21 سبتمبر 2009)

انا عايز اشارك ب اللينك دة فى الانجيل كله عهدين عربى متشكل Word صلو من اجلى:

http://www.shattalarab.com/vb/shatt536929.html


----------



## od_is_h (21 سبتمبر 2009)

معلش انا عارف ان ده مش لحن بس بصراحة مراثى ارميا دى جامدة جدا و ارجو ان تسمعوه هو فعلا رائع:

http://www.4shared.com/file/95452458/915067bf/___.html


----------



## Aksios (22 سبتمبر 2009)

fofo.com قال:


> سلام ونعمة لو سمحت عايزة موسيقي لحن ابؤرو


 
http://www.4shared.com/file/39763780/78b363e/_online.html?s=1


----------



## mikoo (14 أكتوبر 2009)

لو سمحتو انا عايز لخن اونوف اممو ماريا اللي هو افرحي يا مريم بالعربي بس يا ريت يكون تعليمي او بصوت المعلم زاهر
شكراا


----------



## Aksios (15 أكتوبر 2009)

mikoo قال:


> لو سمحتو انا عايز لخن اونوف اممو ماريا اللي هو افرحي يا مريم بالعربي بس يا ريت يكون تعليمي او بصوت المعلم زاهر
> شكراا


 
عندى اللحن بس بصوت المعلم جاد لويس بيقوله بطريقه بطيئه عشان تكون تعليميه
حمله من هنا
http://www.4shared.com/file/140961535/aab1c03/AspasmosAdam1-MGad.html

و من هنا بصوت المعلم فرج عبد المسيح

http://www.orbitfiles.com/download/id1641806986


----------



## mikoo (15 أكتوبر 2009)

thanks aksios so much


----------



## nanaaawebas (19 أكتوبر 2009)

لو سمحت انا عايزة لحن " اكتشى اتخاريس ام مويسيس" ضرورى وده لحن يقال فى حضور المطران والبطريرك والاسقف


----------



## Aksios (20 أكتوبر 2009)

nanaaawebas قال:


> لو سمحت انا عايزة لحن " اكتشى اتخاريس ام مويسيس" ضرورى وده لحن يقال فى حضور المطران والبطريرك والاسقف


 
http://www.4shared.com/file/142272492/bd6f6ca9/_-__.html


----------



## مايكل رشدى سعد (1 نوفمبر 2009)

لو سمحت انا عايز لحن اونوف اممو ماريا قبطى بصوت المعلم ابراهيم عياد


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 نوفمبر 2009)

مايكل رشدى سعد قال:


> لو سمحت انا عايز لحن اونوف اممو ماريا قبطى بصوت المعلم ابراهيم عياد


http://www.4shared.com/file/145472864/c970f1a4/24_online.html​


----------



## Aksios (2 نوفمبر 2009)

مايكل رشدى سعد قال:


> لو سمحت انا عايز لحن اونوف اممو ماريا قبطى بصوت المعلم ابراهيم عياد


 
http://www.4shared.com/file/145514368/ade42bb7/Onnof_emmo_maria.html

بنت العدرا حططت ليك بردوه لينك بصوت المعلم فرج عبد المسيح فى المشاركة السابقه

سلام و نعمة


----------



## mody_jc (2 نوفمبر 2009)

عايز موسيقى ألحان (زفتي بانتيس-السلام لمريم الملكة) ضرووووري


----------



## mody_jc (2 نوفمبر 2009)

**


----------



## Aksios (2 نوفمبر 2009)

mody_jc قال:


> عايز موسيقى ألحان (زفتي بانتيس-السلام لمريم الملكة) ضرووووري


 
سلام و نعمة
الموضوع مخصص لطلبات الالحان و كلمات الالحان و ليس الموسيقى
اكتب طلبك فى الموضوع ده 
موسوعة خدمة الكورال و التسبيح ‏


----------



## ريمون_ريمون (5 نوفمبر 2009)

معلش طلبى غريب شويه بس بامانه محتاجه جدا  كنت عايز الحان تعليميه لقراءه الرسائل قبطى وكمان لحن ابؤرو تعليمى


----------



## مريون (5 نوفمبر 2009)

*من فضلكم ممكن اللحن اللي بتقال للبابا شنودة في عيد جلوسة علي قناة ctv بصوت مونيكا جورج كيرلس
ضروري بليزززززززز*


----------



## Aksios (6 نوفمبر 2009)

ريمون_ريمون قال:


> معلش طلبى غريب شويه بس بامانه محتاجه جدا كنت عايز الحان تعليميه لقراءه الرسائل قبطى وكمان لحن ابؤرو تعليمى


 
الطلب مش غريب طبعا بس للاسف مش موجوده الالحان تعليمى
لكن عندى 
لو حبيت ارفعهملك اكتب لى رد بس متأسف مش لاقيهم خالص تعليمى و مش عندى كمان


----------



## Aksios (6 نوفمبر 2009)

مريون قال:


> *من فضلكم ممكن اللحن اللي بتقال للبابا شنودة في عيد جلوسة علي قناة ctv بصوت مونيكا جورج كيرلس*
> *ضروري بليزززززززز*


 
يا رب تكون قاصد لحن اي اغابى .. لو هو حمله من هنا

http://www.4shared.com/file/92585934/add80e62/__online.html


----------



## nermeen7 (6 نوفمبر 2009)

اولا سلام ونعمة
 انا بحب اوى الالحان و نفسى اتعلمها جدا بس من الصعب انى احفظ اللحن و انا مش عندى الهزات بتاعته مكتوبة زى مثلا لبش الهوس الاول خين اوشوت انا فعلا هاكون شاكرة جدا لو حد جاب الهزات مكتوبة انا عندى اللحن تعليمى مسموع بس انا عايزا الهزات مكتوبة فلو حد يقدر يساعدنى ربنا يعوضه 
ميرسى لتعبكم مقدما


----------



## مريون (6 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا جدا  جدا جدا هو اللحن صح 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## Aksios (7 نوفمبر 2009)

nermeen7 قال:


> اولا سلام ونعمة
> انا بحب اوى الالحان و نفسى اتعلمها جدا بس من الصعب انى احفظ اللحن و انا مش عندى الهزات بتاعته مكتوبة زى مثلا لبش الهوس الاول خين اوشوت انا فعلا هاكون شاكرة جدا لو حد جاب الهزات مكتوبة انا عندى اللحن تعليمى مسموع بس انا عايزا الهزات مكتوبة فلو حد يقدر يساعدنى ربنا يعوضه
> ميرسى لتعبكم مقدما


 
هزات لحن خين اوشوت

دول هزات اول ربعين اللى دايما بيتقالوا فى التسبحة










دول هزات باقى الارباع لو حبيتى تتعلمى اللحن كله بالطريقه الكبيرة


----------



## يوليوس44 (7 نوفمبر 2009)

*صباح الخير 
  وحشينى كتير يااحلى منتدى 
بركة ام النور تكون معكم دائما

 عايزين   تسبحة نصف الليل ​*


----------



## Aksios (7 نوفمبر 2009)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *صباح الخير
> وحشينى كتير يااحلى منتدى
> بركة ام النور تكون معكم دائما
> 
> عايزين   تسبحة نصف الليل ​*



هتلاقى على الرابط تسبحة نصف الليل بصوت رهبان دير السريان اكثر من رائعه 
http://www.masi7i.com/index.pl/sourian_monastery_midnight_praises


----------



## يوليوس44 (7 نوفمبر 2009)

اولا شكر على الرد الجميل 
الرب يعوض تعبك  معايا
 انا كنت عايز تسبحة نصف الليل 
 عربى لو ممكن  
 وشكر ليك
 اخوك الخاطى الى الابد 
يوليوس


----------



## Aksios (7 نوفمبر 2009)

يوليوس44 قال:


> اولا شكر على الرد الجميل
> الرب يعوض تعبك معايا
> انا كنت عايز تسبحة نصف الليل
> عربى لو ممكن
> ...


 
http://www.4shared.com/dir/4414788/28ce6de/___-___.html

سلام و نعمة


----------



## miyk (12 نوفمبر 2009)

لو سمحت عايز صلاة الشكر بالقبطي مسموعة  ويريت لو مش موجودة  ممكن اي حد شماس يسجلها بصوته اكون شاكر قوي


----------



## Aksios (14 نوفمبر 2009)

miyk قال:


> لو سمحت عايز صلاة الشكر بالقبطي مسموعة ويريت لو مش موجودة ممكن اي حد شماس يسجلها بصوته اكون شاكر قوي


 
دى صلاة الشكر بالقبطى للشماس بولس ملاك 
http://www.4shared.com/file/151858525/8899c097/___online.html


----------



## الروح النارى (14 نوفمبر 2009)

aksios قال:


> تسبحة نصف الليل تعليمى للمعلم جاد لويس​


المعلم جاد لويس معروف عنه أنه بيسلم الألحان كويس وكمان صوته حلو وعلم شمامسة كتير التسبحة و الألحان 
ربنا يباركه و يطول فى عمره علشان يخرج لينا أجيال و أجيال ان كان فى معهد التسبحة أو كنيسة الست دميانة 
وشكرا على الفكرة الحلوة 
وياريت يكون فيه موسعة تعلم النطق الصح للغة القبطيةوقواعدها أصل أنا عندى مشكله فى تعليم اللغات صح
الرب يبارك جهودك وتعبك


----------



## Aksios (14 نوفمبر 2009)

الروح النارى قال:


> المعلم جاد لويس معروف عنه أنه بيسلم الألحان كويس وكمان صوته حلو وعلم شمامسة كتير التسبحة و الألحان
> ربنا يباركه و يطول فى عمره علشان يخرج لينا أجيال و أجيال ان كان فى معهد التسبحة أو كنيسة الست دميانة
> وشكرا على الفكرة الحلوة
> وياريت يكون فيه موسعة تعلم النطق الصح للغة القبطيةوقواعدها أصل أنا عندى مشكله فى تعليم اللغات صح
> الرب يبارك جهودك وتعبك


 
شكرا كتير على مرورك و تنوريك للموضوع
و حقيقى المعلم جاد لويس معلم كبير و انا معظم الالحان اللى اتعلمتها منه هو ربنا يطول فى عمره
ربنا يباركك


----------



## miyk (16 نوفمبر 2009)

بجد مشعارفة اشكركم ازاي شكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الروح النارى (17 نوفمبر 2009)

miyk قال:


> بجد مشعارفة اشكركم ازاي شكرااااااااااااااااااا


 
miyk
سلام ونعمة الرب يسوع تكون معك

نرحب بيك عضو جديد معانا.

والكنيسة الأيام دى فى حالة نشاط كبير علشان تحافظ على طقوسها وألحانها الجميله الكتيرة 
ومعروف أن كل كنيسه تختار الألحان اللى تناسب شعبها وبكدة نحافظ على ألحان كنيستنا .

ونرحب بمشاركتك معنا وأبداء رأيك


----------



## ريمون_ريمون (18 نوفمبر 2009)

ممتازه الهزات دى قوى والف شكر وياريت تكتب لنا هزات اوشيه القرابين


----------



## ريمون_ريمون (18 نوفمبر 2009)

ممتازه الهزات دى جدا اتمنى ترفع لنا هزات اوشيه القرابين


----------



## maryoum (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*انا عاوزة كلمات الالحان الاربعة الاتية مكتوبة*
*1-أبصالية أدام على الهوس الثالث*
*2-أسبسمس أدام لأحد الثانى فى شهر كيهك.*
*3-مقدمة الذكصولوجيات الكيهكى.*
*4-الذكصولوجية الثالثة لشهر كيهك*
*معلش انا بتقل عليكم بس معلش انا عاوزاهم في اسرع وقت ممكن*
*                وشكرااااااااااااااا*


----------



## Aksios (21 نوفمبر 2009)

ريمون_ريمون قال:


> ممتازه الهزات دى جدا اتمنى ترفع لنا هزات اوشيه القرابين


 
حاضر جارى العمل فيها و يا ريت تصلى انها تخلص بسرعه


----------



## ريمون_ريمون (21 نوفمبر 2009)

اشكرك لاجل تعبك معنا


----------



## Aksios (21 نوفمبر 2009)

maryoum قال:


> *انا عاوزة كلمات الالحان الاربعة الاتية مكتوبة*
> *1-أبصالية أدام على الهوس الثالث*
> *2-أسبسمس أدام لأحد الثانى فى شهر كيهك.*
> *3-مقدمة الذكصولوجيات الكيهكى.*
> ...


 
دى الكلمات عربى - قبطى - انجليزى
(1)
http://tasbeha.org/hymn_library/view/2340

(2)
http://tasbeha.org/hymn_library/view/70

(4)
http://tasbeha.org/hymn_library/view/132

بالنسبة لمقدمة الذكصولوجيات يا ريت تقوليلى اسمها 
لإن انا على ما اظن ان المقدمة بتكون السنوى اللى بتبدأ ب (خين بخرستوس ايسوس بنشويس امين الليلويا شيرى نى تين تيهو .... )
اتأكدى ليا من اسم اللحن و هشفهوليك
سلام و نعمة


----------



## Aksios (21 نوفمبر 2009)

ريمون_ريمون قال:


> ممتازه الهزات دى جدا اتمنى ترفع لنا هزات اوشيه القرابين


 

دى هزات اوشية القرابين باللحن الكبير ، سامحنى لو فى هزه معموله غلط فى الورقه
انا حاولت على قد ما قدرت انى اكتب هزاتها
و ده اللحن صوت

http://www.4shared.com/file/156776200/6164e817/04Litany_of_Oblations_Response1810.html


اذكرنى فى صلاتك


----------



## ريمون_ريمون (22 نوفمبر 2009)

متشكر جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك معانا:new5::yaka::cry2::36_1_4:


----------



## maryoum (24 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جدااااااااااااااااااااااا على تعب محبتك بس انا عوزاهم قبطي معرب 
لمقدمة الذكصولوجيات هي 
خين بخرستوس ايسوس بنشويس امين الليلويا شيرى نى تين تيهو  
ياريت تجبهملي 
وشكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ميرو جوجو (25 نوفمبر 2009)

aksios قال:


> تسبحة نصف الليل تعليمى للمعلم جاد لويس
> 
> مدتها 12 ساعة​
> الجزء الاول
> ...


 


شكرا يا أكسيوس على التسبحة جاري التحميل​


----------



## ريمون_ريمون (26 نوفمبر 2009)

ممكن طلب ولو ممكن تشوف لى لحن ابؤرو تعليمى ولك جزيل الشكر الفرايحى الكبير


----------



## maryoum (27 نوفمبر 2009)

maryoum قال:


> شكرا جدااااااااااااااااااااااا على تعب محبتك بس انا عوزاهم قبطي معرب
> مقدمة الذكصولوجيات هي
> خين بخرستوس ايسوس بنشويس امين الليلويا شيرى نى تين تيهو
> ياريت تجبهملي
> وشكراااااااااااااااااا


 ارجو الرد سريعاااااااا


1287051.jpeg[/img][/url]


----------



## Jesus's son (4 ديسمبر 2009)

ياريت لو سمحت أنا محتاجة لحن اربسلين وثيؤطوكية الجمعة بصوت ابا يؤانس وياريت يكونوا عربى وقبطى معلش هاتعبك


----------



## Aksios (8 ديسمبر 2009)

maryoum قال:


> شكرا جدااااااااااااااااااااااا على تعب محبتك بس انا عوزاهم قبطي معرب
> لمقدمة الذكصولوجيات هي
> خين بخرستوس ايسوس بنشويس امين الليلويا شيرى نى تين تيهو
> ياريت تجبهملي
> وشكراااااااااااااااااا


 
متأسف كتيررررر جدا على التأخير
دايما بيوصل ليا رسايل على الايميل لما بيكون فى طلب فى الموضوع ده
لكن موصلش ليا اى رساله فدخلت بالصدفه و ليقيت طلبك
انا ترجمت ليكى القبطى القبطى لقبطى معرب فى الفايل ده
http://www.4shared.com/file/168520984/dc7644fe/Aksios.html

متأسف مره تانيه


----------



## Aksios (8 ديسمبر 2009)

ريمون_ريمون قال:


> ممكن طلب ولو ممكن تشوف لى لحن ابؤرو تعليمى ولك جزيل الشكر الفرايحى الكبير


 
اللحن مش موجود خالص تعليمى
لكن موجود بصوت المعلم جاد لويس بطريق بطيئه سهل التعلم منها
حمله من هنا
http://www.4shared.com/file/71570962/a820305e/___-__.html?dirPwdVerified=7614c76f


----------



## Aksios (9 ديسمبر 2009)

Jesus's son قال:


> ياريت لو سمحت أنا محتاجة لحن اربسلين وثيؤطوكية الجمعة بصوت ابا يؤانس وياريت يكونوا عربى وقبطى معلش هاتعبك


 

للاسف مش عندى الثيؤطوكية او اريبسالين بصوت الانبا يؤانس
بس دى تسجيلات للالحان باصوات اخرى

اريبسالين عربى
http://www.4shared.com/file/47575291/60655021/__online.html?s=1
اريبسالين قبطى

http://www.4shared.com/file/47958063/f51fb26a/__online.html?s=1
ثيؤطوكية الجمعة
http://www.4shared.com/file/38947580/6dd04ca3/___online.html


----------



## ريمون_ريمون (10 ديسمبر 2009)

ماقدرش اقولك غير الف الف الف الف شكر على تعب محبتك وبامانه ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## Aksios (10 ديسمبر 2009)

ريمون_ريمون قال:


> ماقدرش اقولك غير الف الف الف الف شكر على تعب محبتك وبامانه ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


 
ربنا يخليك مفيش داعى للشكر
لو حبيت اجيب لك كمان هزات اللحن مكتوبه اقدر اجيبهالك عشان يكون حفظه سهل


----------



## ريمون_ريمون (11 ديسمبر 2009)

تكون مشكو جداااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## maryoum (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكراااااااا على مجهودك الرائع جدااااااااا *
*انا عارفة اني بتعبك معايا *
*بس في مشكلة وهي*
*بعد محملت الفيل ملقتش فيه الالحات مكتوبة*
*لاقيت فية حاجات ذي دي*

*ترضZ•blè1پSHW\WZëB½ءٹذظ ژأً°„KpôصHD’ر©ِ؛ى Œb(A€´GA„دZZک?؛ت…Rpغ(·س0î%›ر¾8ھڈ†ڈآ؛®ƒ:**فيريت تشوف حل وربنا يعوض تعبك*


----------



## Aksios (12 ديسمبر 2009)

maryoum قال:


> *شكراااااااا على مجهودك الرائع جدااااااااا *
> *انا عارفة اني بتعبك معايا *
> *بس في مشكلة وهي*
> *بعد محملت الفيل ملقتش فيه الالحات مكتوبة*
> ...


 
خلاص مفيش مشاكل انا هكتب ليكى الالحان هنا اهوه
و لو حبيتى تخديها فى ملف اعملى ليها كوبى و بعد كده بيست على ملف ال word 


*ابصالية ادام على الهوس الثالث*​ 

تين شبهموت انطوطك افنوتى امبى اسرائيل : جي أكإيرى نيمان كاتا بيك نيشتى إناي.​ 

تين شبهموت انطوطك افنوتى امبى اسرائيل : جي أك اوأورب امبيك شيرى شا انيك سوتى اممون.​ 

تين شبهموت انطوطك افنوتى امبى اسرائيل : جي اكتشى ساريكس ايفون خين ثي اثؤاب ماريا​ 

تين شبهموت انطوطك افنوتى امبى اسرائيل : جي افماسك خين بيث لايم كاتا تى ابروفيتيا​ 

تين شبهموت انطوطك افنوتى امبى اسرائيل : جي افناف ابيك أوأوو انجى نيمان سوأو​ 

تين شبهموت انطوطك افنوتى امبى اسرائيل : جي اكشاى نان خين تيك ميتساي​ 

تين شبهموت انطوطك افنوتى امبى اسرائيل : جى اكإيرى ان هان مينى نيم هان اشفيرى افؤش​ 

تين شبهموت انطوطك افنوتى امبى اسرائيل : جي افير اوسوتشينى ايروك انجى نيوذيا​ 

تين شبهموت انطوطك افنوتى امبى اسرائيل : جى افأشك ابيى اسطافروس خين تى غولغوثا​ 

تين شبهموت انطوطك افنوتى امبى اسرائيل : جى افشاك خين بى امهاف ام افريت اني ريف موؤت​ 

تين شبهموت انطوطك افنوتى امبى اسرائيل : جى مين ننصا شومت ان ايهوؤو اكتونك ايفول خين نى ايثموؤت​ 

تين شبهموت انطوطك افنوتى امبى اسرائيل : جى اكشى ناك اي بي سيت اي امنتى اخون ايتى برونيا​ 

تين شبهموت انطوطك افنوتى امبى اسرائيل : جى اكنوهيم إن أدام نيم بيف جينوس تيرف​ 

تين شبهموت انطوطك افنوتى امبى اسرائيل : جي اكهون هين اتوؤوا انيك ابوسطولوس​ 

تين شبهموت انطوطك افنوتى امبى اسرائيل : جي اكشيناك اي ايرى ايبشوى انيفؤى​ 

تين شبهموت انطوطك افنوتى امبى اسرائيل : جي اكهيمسى ساؤوى نام امبى بانطوكراطور​ 

تين شبهموت انطوطك افنوتى امبى اسرائيل : جي اك إيا اتهيب ايتى ايكومينى​ 

تين شبهموت انطوطك افنوتى امبى اسرائيل : موى نان انوناى نيم اوكو ايفول​ 

تين شبهموت انطوطك افنوتى امبى اسرائيل : اريس فنكورين انين بارا ابتوما​ 

تين شبهموت انطوطك افنوتى امبى اسرائيل : جي تى تى اوأو امبيكران اووه تين اوأوشت امووك.​ 



*اسبسموس ادام للأحد الثانى*​ 

+ انثوك اون اكهول : شاثى اثؤاب ماريا اكهى شينوفى ناس: ام افراشى امبي كوزموس.​ 

+ اووه اكشو ايفول ايروس خين او اسمى ان ثيليل : شي شيرى ثى اثميه ان اهموت ابشويس شوب نيمى.​ 

*مقدمة الذكصولوجيات*​ 


خين بخرستوس ايسوس بينشويس امين الليلويا:​ 

+شيرى نى تين تيهو ايرو: اوثى اثؤاب اثميه انوأو: ايتؤى امبارثينوس انثيو نيفين: تى ماسنوتى اثماف امبيخرستوس.​ 

+ انى أوى انتى ابروس افشى: اي ابشوى ها باشيرى امينريت : انيف مانين نوفى نان ايفول​ 

+ شيرى ثي ايطاس ميسى نان: امبى اوأوينى انطا افميى: بخرستوس بنوتى : تى بارثينوس اثؤاب​ 

+ ماتيهو امبنشويس اي ايهرى ايجون : انيف ايرو ناي نيم نين ابسيشى: انيف كانين نوفى نان ايفول.​ 

+ تى بارثينوس ماريمام: تي ثيؤطوكوس اثؤاب: تى ابروستاتيس اتينهوت: انتى بينجينوس انتى تى ماي رومى.​ 

+ ارى ابريسفافين اهري ايجون ناهرين بخرستوس فى ايطارى اجفوف هوبوس انيف اري اهموت نان امبيكو ايفول انتين نين نوفى.​ 
شيرى نى أوتى بارثينوس: تى أورو إممى إن آليثينى: شيرى إبشوشو إنتى بين جينئوس: آرى إجفونان إن إممانوئيل.
+ تينتى هو آرى بين ميفئى: أوتى إبروس تاتيس إيتين هوت: ناهرين بين شويس إيسوس بخرستوس: إنتيف كانين نوفى نان إيفول. ​ 
*الذكصولوجيه الثالثة لشهر كيهك*
غابرييل بى انجيلوس، افهي شينوفى انتى بارثينوس، أف إرهيتس إم بى أس باسموس، چى شيرى ثى إثمين اهموت.
ايتاس سوتيم إى تيف إسمى، انچى تى ألو إنسيمنى، أسئرو أو خين أو ميتسافى، أووه أسموك ميك چى أوبى فاى. 
بيجاف ناس انجى بى أنجيلوس، بى شاه إنيكروم إن أسوماتوس، چى تاشويس إمبارثينوس، ريك بي ماشج سوتيم ايروى. 
ام بير إرهوتى أوذى إم بيركيم، ماريا اتشيرى انيوواكيم، ابشويس إفنوتى إنى سيرافيم، أفسوتب إمو إفما إنشوبى ناف.
آليثوس تيرا ايرڤوكى، امبيلوغوس إتاف إرهيكى، اثڤي تين أنون خانيهيكى، شا إنتيفاى تين إنراماؤ. 
بوس فاى ناشوبى إموى، امبى إهلى شى ايخون إيروى، تى تيهو ايروك ماتاموى، إمبيرهوب إن إهلى إيجوى. 
بى ابنفما إثؤاب اثنيو ايجو، ايجوم انتى في اتيتشوسى إثنا إرخيفى إرو، نى أنجيلوس سيهوس إيرو، إثفى إتهوتى إمبو ريفسونت. 
تيراميسى إميب شيرى اميفنوتى، أووه تى سوفياً إنتى إفنوتى، جى انثوف بى افنوتى انتى نينوتى، إمون كى أواى إڤيل إروف. 
ايناشينى إيڤول هيتوتى، إبشيرى إم إفنوتى ناشوبى خين توتى، أناڤ أون إم بيريرهوتى، جى إب تيرف نانوهيم إيڤول هيتوتى.
تى بارثينوس ماريام، خين بى اسبرما إن ابراآم، ثيئيتا سئوهيم إن آدام، ايڤول ها ابساهوى انتى إفنوتى.
شيرى نى اوتى بارثينوس. تي اورو امى ان اليثينى . شيرى ابشوشو انتى بين جينوس. ارى اهموت نان ان اممانوئيل.
تين تيهو ارى بين ميفئ . اوتى ابروس طاطيس ايتينهوت . ناهرين بنشويس ايسوس بخرستوس. انيف كانين نوفى نان ايفول.​


----------



## Aksios (12 ديسمبر 2009)

ريمون_ريمون
هنا هزات لحن ابؤورو


----------



## ريمون_ريمون (13 ديسمبر 2009)

مش لاقى رد اقوله لك الا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## يوليوس44 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*   مساء الخير  على اجمل  منتدى  
  وكل عام وانتم بخير من تقد م الى تقدم باذن رب المجد
عايزين بركةام النور ومساعدتكم  
 تسبحة  سبعة و اربعة   (   7 , 4  )  للشهر كيهك     شهر المريمى
 والرب يعوض  تعبكم دائما  
 ملحوظة  لو  كانت بلغة العربية  
  اخوكم الخاطى دائما  الى الابد 
 يوليوس*​


----------



## Aksios (14 ديسمبر 2009)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *مساء الخير على اجمل منتدى *
> 
> *وكل عام وانتم بخير من تقد م الى تقدم باذن رب المجد*
> *عايزين بركةام النور ومساعدتكم *
> ...


مساء النور و كل سنة و انت طيب

تسبحة كيهك للانبا يؤنس صوت MP3​

الجزء 1
الجزء 2
الجزء 3
الجزء 4
الجزء 5
الجزء 6​


تسبحة كيهك للانبا يؤنس فيديو منقول من موقع orsozox​

http://orsozox.org/UDMedia/index.php?dir=video/tasbe7a/

​


----------



## maryoum (14 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااا جدااااااااااا بجد انا مش عارفة اقولك اية
 ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
شكررراااااااااااااا


----------



## سندريلا فايز (15 ديسمبر 2009)

سلام ونعمة 

ممكن تسبحة يوم الاثنين 14 / 12 فى المرقسية للانبا رافائيل لو موجودة ​شاكرة تعب محبتك ​


----------



## maryoum (16 ديسمبر 2009)

انا عاوزة برنامج بوربينت لتسبحة كيهك بس تكون كاملة
وتكون قبطي وقبطي معرب وعربي
انا عارفة اني بتعبك معايا 
بس انا بحب الالحان والتسبحة فهتلاقي طلباتي كتيرة
ربنا يعوض تعبك 
شكراااااااااااا


----------



## Aksios (16 ديسمبر 2009)

سندريلا فايز قال:


> سلام ونعمة ​
> 
> ممكن تسبحة يوم الاثنين 14 / 12 فى المرقسية للانبا رافائيل لو موجودة ​
> 
> شاكرة تعب محبتك ​


التسبحة منزلتش لحد دلواقتى
بس كتبت طلب فى احد المواقع اللى بيسجلوا فيديوهات من قناة سي تي في انهم يسجلوا التسبحه للانبا رافائيل لما تيجى
و اول ما اوصل لها هبقه احطها على طول
سلام و نعمة


----------



## Aksios (16 ديسمبر 2009)

maryoum قال:


> انا عاوزة برنامج بوربينت لتسبحة كيهك بس تكون كاملة
> وتكون قبطي وقبطي معرب وعربي
> انا عارفة اني بتعبك معايا
> بس انا بحب الالحان والتسبحة فهتلاقي طلباتي كتيرة
> ...


 
الطلب صعب جدا
انا عندى برنامج فيه تسبحه كيهك كامله عربى - قبطى قبطى - انجليزى لكن مفيهاش القبطى المعرب
لكن عشان نعمل برنامج يكون قبطى و قبطى معرب و عربى محتاجه وقت
لكن اى لحن مكتوب قبطى و عوزانى اعربهوليك قوليلى عليه و انا اعمليك الحكايه دى
و اطلبى طلبات زى ما انتى عاوزه فانوس الطلبات ملهوش حدود 
سلام و نعمة


----------



## +febronia+ (17 ديسمبر 2009)

سلام والنعمة انا عندي طلب ممكن لحن اربسول سيل و شكر​


----------



## maryoum (17 ديسمبر 2009)

مرسي ليك جداااااااااا


----------



## Aksios (17 ديسمبر 2009)

fofo.com قال:


> سلام والنعمة انا عندي طلب ممكن لحن اربسول سيل و شكر​


لو تقصد ذكصولوجية اري ابسول سيل امماريام ذكصولوجيه العدرا التى تقال فى عشيه
حملها من هنا
http://www.4shared.com/file/175393821/49702e70/__-_.html


----------



## lukyman (19 ديسمبر 2009)

ربنا يعوض تعبك
انا محتاج شريط مدائح مريمية لفريق شمس البر
اللينكات الخاصة بالشريط الموجودة في المنتدي لا تعمل


----------



## ريمون_ريمون (20 ديسمبر 2009)

هطلب منك طلب هو كبير شويه لو تعرف تجيب لى مرد اسباتير الكبير تعليمى لو فى اسطتاعتك يبقى لك جزيل الشكر ولو مش فى استطاعتك برده يبقى لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## Aksios (20 ديسمبر 2009)

lukyman قال:


> ربنا يعوض تعبك
> انا محتاج شريط مدائح مريمية لفريق شمس البر
> اللينكات الخاصة بالشريط الموجودة في المنتدي لا تعمل


 
سلام و نعمة
الشريط مش عندى و بحثت عليه فى جوجل و مش لاقيه
بس احسن مكان تقدر تسأل عليه فى قسم طلبات الترانيم 
لكن ترانيم الشريط هى 
ابدأ باسم الله
السلام لك يا أم بخرستوس
أنا أفتح فاي بالتسبيح
سبانى حبك
يا مريم أنا عبدك
يا ابنة داود

لو حبيت اجبهالك بصوت حد تانى يا ريت تقولى


----------



## Aksios (20 ديسمبر 2009)

ريمون_ريمون قال:


> هطلب منك طلب هو كبير شويه لو تعرف تجيب لى مرد اسباتير الكبير تعليمى لو فى اسطتاعتك يبقى لك جزيل الشكر ولو مش فى استطاعتك برده يبقى لك جزيل الشكر


 
انا متأسف خالص
بس لحن اسباتير الكبير متعملش تعليمى
لكن انا عندى اللحن ب 3 اصوات (المعلم ابراهيم عياد - معهد الدراسات القبطه - بولس ملاك)
و من رأيي اقرب واحد فيهم ممكن تحفظ منه اللحن هو بولس ملاك فرفعتهولك ممكن تحمله من هنا

http://www.4shared.com/file/177523395/97aa1f66/__-__.html

و لو حبيت اللحن بصوت المعلم ابراهيم عياد و معد الدراسات ممكن ارفعهملك بردوه


----------



## ريمون_ريمون (21 ديسمبر 2009)

متشكر ليك جدا الواحد يشكر ربنا كتير لانه بيضع امامنا خدام له لكى ما يتمجد رب المجد فى خدامه


----------



## Aksios (21 ديسمبر 2009)

ريمون_ريمون قال:


> متشكر ليك جدا الواحد يشكر ربنا كتير لانه بيضع امامنا خدام له لكى ما يتمجد رب المجد فى خدامه


 
ربنا يخليك و مفيش داعى للشكر .. بس انا لسه مش خادم انا بحاول فى اعداد خدمه :hlp:
صليلى كتير


----------



## maryoum (22 ديسمبر 2009)

انا عاوزة هزات لحن الهوس الثالث في اخر كم ربع  مكتوبة
وهي في كلمات هوس ايروف اري هوس تشاسف


----------



## Aksios (22 ديسمبر 2009)

maryoum قال:


> انا عاوزة هزات لحن الهوس الثالث في اخر كم ربع مكتوبة
> وهي في كلمات هوس ايروف اري هوس تشاسف


 
هزات اخر ربعين فى الهوس الثالث

اسمو ابشويس انانياس ازارياس ميصائيل: هوس ايروف اري هوأوتشاسف شاني اينيه.
اسمو ابشويس نى ات ايرسيفيسته ام ابشويس افنوتى انتيه نينوتى: هوس ايروف ارى هوأوشاسف شا نى اينيه.


و لو عاوز اللحن تعليمى للمعلم جاد لويس ممكن اجيبهوليك


----------



## maryoum (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*ربنا يعوض تعبك *
*وياريت تجبهولي تعليمي للمعلم جاد لويس*
*وشكرااااااااااااا*


----------



## Aksios (22 ديسمبر 2009)

maryoum قال:


> *ربنا يعوض تعبك *
> *وياريت تجبهولي تعليمي للمعلم جاد لويس*
> *وشكرااااااااااااا*


 
دى التسبحه كلها تعليمى للمعلم جاد لويس
و الحان الهوس التالت (اسمو ابشويس - هوس ايروف - اري هوؤا تشاسف) فى الجزء الثانى 


الجزء الاول
الجزء الثانى
الجزء الثالث
الجزء الرابع
الجزء الخامس
الجزء السادس
الجزء السابع
الجزء الثامن​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (23 ديسمبر 2009)

aksios قال:


> مساء النور و كل سنة و انت طيب
> 
> تسبحة كيهك للانبا يؤنس صوت mp3​
> 
> ...



الجزء التالت مش موجود يا أكسيوي ...وياريت لو في عند مدايح كيهك بجودة عالية ..
وشكراً جداً علي تعب محبتك ربنا يعوضك في ملكوته
​


----------



## Aksios (24 ديسمبر 2009)

FADY_TEMON قال:


> الجزء التالت مش موجود يا أكسيوي ...وياريت لو في عند مدايح كيهك بجودة عالية ..
> 
> وشكراً جداً علي تعب محبتك ربنا يعوضك في ملكوته​


 
الجزء الثالث حمله من هنا

http://www.4shared.com/file/75380021/fad2cfb0/k3_online.html

اما بالنسبه لتسبحه و مدايح كيهك بجوده عاليه فمفيش احسن من فريق ابو فام

الجزء الاول
http://www.mediafire.com/?1gzzox0mtoq
الجزء التانى
http://www.mediafire.com/?1gzzox0mtoq
الجزء الثالث
http://www.mediafire.com/?1gzzox0mtoq


----------



## FADY_TEMON (24 ديسمبر 2009)

aksios قال:


> الجزء الثالث حمله من هنا
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/75380021/fad2cfb0/k3_online.html
> 
> ...




ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك في ملكوته ...ميرسي يا أكسيوس
​


----------



## maryoum (24 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااا جدااااااااااا ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## FADY_TEMON (24 ديسمبر 2009)

بس كلهم واحد ..يعني كلهم نفس الملف
​


----------



## Aksios (24 ديسمبر 2009)

FADY_TEMON قال:


> بس كلهم واحد ..يعني كلهم نفس الملف​


 
حمل اللينك ده
http://www.4shared.com/file/173499023/b805fb02/____.html


----------



## mikoo (24 ديسمبر 2009)

بعد اذنكم انا عايز التسبحة الكيهكية لنيافة الانبا رافائيل 
شكراااا


----------



## Aksios (24 ديسمبر 2009)

mikoo قال:


> بعد اذنكم انا عايز التسبحة الكيهكية لنيافة الانبا رافائيل
> شكراااا


 
تسبحة كاملة للأنبا روفائيل 
مدتها 148 دقيقة

حملها من هنا
http://www.4shared.com/file/173477206/a6327033/___.htm


----------



## emill (26 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا ليك بجد وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## od_is_h (30 ديسمبر 2009)

please نفسى فى لحن إسبازيستي الكبير (قبلوا بعضكم) بجودة جيدة (ابراهيم عياد او زاهر) او اى صوت جيد 
شكرررررررراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Aksios (30 ديسمبر 2009)

od_is_h قال:


> please نفسى فى لحن إسبازيستي الكبير (قبلوا بعضكم) بجودة جيدة (ابراهيم عياد او زاهر) او اى صوت جيد
> شكرررررررراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


 
اسبازيستى الكبيره بصوت المعلم ابراهيم عياد

http://www.4shared.com/file/184882652/5ea6309/21__.html


----------



## od_is_h (31 ديسمبر 2009)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## ريمون_ريمون (11 يناير 2010)

كنت عايز لحن ابنشويس الصوم المقدس بطريقه مبسطه


----------



## Aksios (12 يناير 2010)

ريمون_ريمون قال:


> كنت عايز لحن ابنشويس الصوم المقدس بطريقه مبسطه


 
اللحن بصوت المعلم ابراهيم عياد
http://www.4shared.com/file/194636752/a3ace96/_online.html

بصوت المعهد العالى للدراسات القبطية
http://www.4shared.com/file/194637286/68ed14c/_-__.html

انا افضل انك تحفظه من المعهد العالى


----------



## ريمون_ريمون (13 يناير 2010)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiليك كتير


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (24 يناير 2010)

*انا عايز لحن اجيوس فرايحي و كلمات هذا  اللحن مع الترجمة الى العربي وكلمات لحن ابوور مع الترجمة......و ربنا يبارك عملكم الرائع*


----------



## بولس بس (24 يناير 2010)

لو سمحت عاوز لحن شينوتي تو ماكاريو بصوت المعلم ابراهيم


----------



## oesi no (24 يناير 2010)

*معهد الدراسات القبطية 
لحن اجيوس فرايحى

**كلمات هذا اللحن بالكامل باللغة اليونانية:
**أجيوس أوثيئوس أجيوس يس شيروس أجيوس أثاناطوس
أو إكبارثينو جين نى تيس إيلي إيسون إيماس
أجيوس أوثيئوس أجيوس يس شيروس أجيوس أثاناطوس
أو إستافروتيس ديماس إيلي إيسون إيماس
أجيوس أوثيئوس أجيوس يس شيروس أجيوس أثاناطوس
أو أناسطاس إكتون نيكرون 
كي آنيلسون ييستوس أورانوس إيلي إيسون إيماس
ذوكصاباتري كى إيو كى أجيو ابنفماتي
كى نين كى آ إي كى أيستوس إى أوناس تون 
إى أونون أمين أجياترياس إيلي إيسون إيماس

اجيوس الفرايحى المعلم ابراهيم عياد 


*​


----------



## oesi no (24 يناير 2010)

*لحن شينوتى تو مكاريو 

انطون ابراهيم عياد 
*​


----------



## ريمون_ريمون (24 يناير 2010)

معلش ممكن هزات لحن ابنشويس للصوم المقدس


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (26 يناير 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *معهد الدراسات القبطية
> لحن اجيوس فرايحى
> 
> **كلمات هذا اللحن بالكامل باللغة اليونانية:
> ...



مشكور جدا ربنا يبارك تعبك

طلب اخير لو سمحتو ايه الترنيمة دي اللي في الرابط ده تبدأ من الدقيقة 1:08 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tinLds4BjV8 انا لفيت الدنيا عشان الائيها كاملة، لو سمحتو لو حد يعرف اكون شاكر جدا جدا


----------



## Aksios (27 يناير 2010)

m3ak2005 قال:


> *انا عايز لحن اجيوس فرايحي و كلمات هذا اللحن مع الترجمة الى العربي وكلمات لحن ابوور مع الترجمة......و ربنا يبارك عملكم الرائع*


 
سلام و نعمة
بالنسبة لطلبك الأول تم الرد عليه فى مشاركة المشرف oesi_no
بالنسبة لطلبك التانى كلمات لحن ابؤورو..

+ أبؤورو انتى تى هيرينى موي نان انتيك هيرينى سيمنى نان إنتيك هيرينى كانين نوفي نان ايفول.
+ جور إيفول إننى جاجي انتي تى اككليسيا أرى صوفت ايروس انيسكم شا اينيه.
+ إممانوئيل بين نوتى خين تين ميتى تينو خين أبؤو أو انتى بيفيوت نيم بي ابنيفا اثؤاواب.
+ انتيف إزمو ايرون تيرين انتيف توفو انين هيت انتيف طاليتشو انى شونى تينين ابسيشى نيم نين صوما.
+ تين أوأوشت امموك بي اخريستوس نيم بيك يوت إن أغاثوس نيم بي ابنيفما اثؤاوب جى أك اي اكسوتى اممون.




ريمون_ريمون قال:


> معلش ممكن هزات لحن ابنشويس للصوم المقدس


 

هتكون عندك بكره انشاء الله..




m3ak2005 قال:


> مشكور جدا ربنا يبارك تعبك
> 
> طلب اخير لو سمحتو ايه الترنيمة دي اللي في الرابط ده تبدأ من الدقيقة 1:08 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tinLds4BjV8 انا لفيت الدنيا عشان الائيها كاملة، لو سمحتو لو حد يعرف اكون شاكر جدا جدا


 
ده لحن خين افران

http://www.4shared.com/file/92033940/e782a3c2/__online.html?s=1


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (27 يناير 2010)

ممنونلك كتير اخي الحبيب اكسيوس، ربنا يباركك حياتك :sami73:


----------



## Aksios (27 يناير 2010)

ريمون_ريمون قال:


> معلش ممكن هزات لحن ابنشويس للصوم المقدس


 
عملت لك هزات اللحن من الأوديو بتاع معهد الدراسات القبطية
حمل الأوديو من هنا

http://www.4shared.com/file/194637286/68ed14c/_-__.html

بالنسبة لهزات اللحن عملتهالك و لو لاحظت هتلاقى أن الهزات ملونه فى مربعات
كل المربعات اللى لها نفس اللون هى هزات نفس الطريقه
يعنى هزات متكرره...


الهزات من هنا
اضغط كليك يمين >> save target as >> حملها فى جهازك عشان تقدر تشوفها بوضوح

http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/2330/59966729.jpg


----------



## ريمون_ريمون (30 يناير 2010)

ميرسى ليك كتير ربنا يعوضك


----------



## سندريلا فايز (3 فبراير 2010)

سلام ونعمة ​

ممكن قداس الانبا رافائيل اول صيام يونان فى المرقسية 2010​


----------



## Aksios (4 فبراير 2010)

سندريلا فايز قال:


> سلام ونعمة ​
> 
> 
> 
> ممكن قداس الانبا رافائيل اول صيام يونان فى المرقسية 2010​


سلام و نعمة
القداس مش عندى و متهايقلى انه متسجلش اصلا
بس على اي حال لو لقيته هبعته


----------



## bashoka (4 فبراير 2010)

من فضلكم ممكن ابصالية الانبا برسو العريان والذكصولوجية mp3


----------



## Aksios (4 فبراير 2010)

bashoka قال:


> من فضلكم ممكن ابصالية الانبا برسو العريان والذكصولوجية mp3


 
http://www.4shared.com/file/215155660/234d07c/___online.html


----------



## bashoka (5 فبراير 2010)

ميرسى اوىىىىىىىىى


----------



## marloforever (6 فبراير 2010)

*الحقيقة طلبى كش عارف اذ كان لية وجود ولا لا منكتر ما يأست انى الاقية ربنايض تعب الى يلاقهولى
وهوة تمجيد "السلام لك. نسألك ايتها القديسة الممتلئة مجدا" واتمنى ان يكون اللحن بصوت ابراهيم عياد*


----------



## jonjon_139 (7 فبراير 2010)

اتمنى أن يكون عندك كلمات المرد المشهور الخاص بالصوم الكبير "طوبى للرحماء على المساكين ......" بالقبطي 
انا سمعته مرة بس مش عارف اجيبه


----------



## Aksios (8 فبراير 2010)

marloforever قال:


> *الحقيقة طلبى كش عارف اذ كان لية وجود ولا لا منكتر ما يأست انى الاقية ربنايض تعب الى يلاقهولى*
> *وهوة تمجيد "السلام لك. نسألك ايتها القديسة الممتلئة مجدا" واتمنى ان يكون اللحن بصوت ابراهيم عياد*


 
اللحن اللى بتقول عليه هو مقدمة الذكصولوجيات
و كل المرتلين عامة اللى ليهم تسجيلات و المعلم ابراهيم عياد خاصة مش بيسجلوا الالحان بالعربى الا ممكن تلاقى الحان بسيطه عربى من المدائح التى تقال فى توزيع القداس




jonjon_139 قال:


> اتمنى أن يكون عندك كلمات المرد المشهور الخاص بالصوم الكبير "طوبى للرحماء على المساكين ......" بالقبطي
> انا سمعته مرة بس مش عارف اجيبه


 
انا عمرى ما سمعته بالقبطى لانه دايما يقال فى القداس بالعربى مع مدايح الصوم الكبير
لكن لو لقيته بالصدفه قدامى او لاقيت كلماته فى كتب خدمات الشماس هجيبهولك


----------



## medhat333 (13 فبراير 2010)

::smi411:ممكن شرح طريقة الحان مهرجان الكرازة 2010 ثانوي مستوي أول لاني عارف بس مش متأكد:smi411::download::download:


----------



## Aksios (13 فبراير 2010)

medhat333 قال:


> ::smi411:ممكن شرح طريقة الحان مهرجان الكرازة 2010 ثانوي مستوي أول لاني عارف بس مش متأكد:smi411::download::download:


 
سامحنى مفهمتش الطلب كويس وضح اكتر بليز


----------



## medhat333 (14 فبراير 2010)

أولا شكرا يا أكسيوس علي اهتمامك
الاسبزموس انا عارف انه علي طريقة افرحي يامريم
باقي الالحان علي طريقة ايه
مثلا الذكصولوجيه هل هي علي طريقة لحن نتبعك في التسبحة 
بليز باقي الالحان وسرعة الرد علشان الحق احفظ كورال الكنيسة قبل ما اسافر للخليج يوم20/2/2010
شكرا


----------



## somuel (14 فبراير 2010)

اريد التسبحة مكتوبة


----------



## Aksios (14 فبراير 2010)

medhat333 قال:


> أولا شكرا يا أكسيوس علي اهتمامك
> الاسبزموس انا عارف انه علي طريقة افرحي يامريم
> باقي الالحان علي طريقة ايه
> مثلا الذكصولوجيه هل هي علي طريقة لحن نتبعك في التسبحة
> ...


 
سلام المسيح

بالنسبه لطرق الحان المهرجان مرحلة ثانوى مستوى اول 2010 كالاّتى

1. ابسالية ادام على الهوس الثالث (تى شبهموت انطوطك... اشكرك يا اله اسرائيل) و لحنها على وزن لحن اجيوس اوثيؤس اللى بيتقال قبل الهوس الاول فى تسبحة كيهك و ممكن تسمع اللحن من هنا


http://www.alhan-youthbishopric.com/Downloads/Audio/MahraganKeraza2009/06Sec/1/PsaliaHws3(TishepEhmot)-Mzaher.mp3


2. اسبزمس ادام الاحد الثانى من شهر كيهك و هو على وزن افرحى يا مريم و ممكن تسمعه من هنا
http://www.alhan-youthbishopric.com...pazmosAdamKiahkSunday2(Nthokonhol)-Mzaher.mp3

3. الذكصولوجية الثالثة لشهر كيهك (غبريل بي انجيلوس..) و تقال باللحن الكيهكى يعنى على نفس وزن مرد الانجيل فى كيهك و ايضا على وزن مديح (خطرت حمامة فى بيت زكريا) و ممكن تسمع الذكصولوجيه من هنا 
http://www.alhan-youthbishopric.com...09/06Sec/1/DoxologyKiahk3(Gapriel)-Mzaher.mp3

4. مقدمة الذكصولوجيات فى شهر كيهك ، اول اربع ارباع دائما يقالوا دامجاً و بعد كده اخر ربعين و هما (شيرى نى اوتى بارثينوس... السلام لك ايتها العذراء..) و (تين تيهو ارى بين ميفئى.. نسألك اذكرينا...) بيتغير لحنهم حسب الوقت (كيهكى او صيامى او شعانينى او فرايحى او سنوى) لكن فى المهرجان هتكون على الوزن الكيهكى و هى على نفس وزن الذكصولوجيه اللى فاتت و ممكن تسمع المقدمه من هنا
http://www.alhan-youthbishopric.com...c/1/DoxologiesIntroKiahk(Complete)-Mzaher.mp3

لو فى استفسار تانى انا فى الخدمة​


----------



## Aksios (14 فبراير 2010)

somuel قال:


> اريد التسبحة مكتوبة


 
كتاب الابصلمودية عربى - قبطى معرب - انجيلزى من هنا

http://www.mediafire.com/?zj5z2mnerqo


----------



## FADY_TEMON (17 فبراير 2010)

كل ترانيم أبونا يوحنا نصيف وقداساته وقراءاته ...
​


----------



## sollytwins (18 فبراير 2010)

سلام ونعمه لو سمحتو كنت عايز لحن جي ني ني عربي وفي لحن بيتقال اثناء التناول في الصوم الكبير هو المسيح صام عنا اربعين يوما واربعين ليله


----------



## jimmyabd (19 فبراير 2010)

شكرا  لاهتمامكم بى


----------



## Aksios (21 فبراير 2010)

FADY_TEMON قال:


> كل ترانيم أبونا يوحنا نصيف وقداساته وقراءاته ...​


 
ترانيم
http://www.elmorkosia.net/dp/node/32

قداس
http://www.st-mina.com/download.asp?ID=992

ترانيم و عظات و قداسات
http://yashaf3ty.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=117




sollytwins قال:


> سلام ونعمه لو سمحتو كنت عايز لحن جي ني ني عربي وفي لحن بيتقال اثناء التناول في الصوم الكبير هو المسيح صام عنا اربعين يوما واربعين ليله


 
لحن ارحمنا
http://www.4shared.com/file/98627236/8dde7d65/___-_.html


متهايقلى تقصد القطعة التى تضاف على المزمور 150 فى الصوم
اسمعها من هنا عربى و قبطى مع المزمور كله بصوت الشماس بولس ملاك

http://www.4shared.com/file/226890285/8192f024/026__.html


----------



## jonjon_139 (24 فبراير 2010)

ممكن لحن الإبركسيس الحزيني الكبير تعليمي للمعلم جاد
وشكراُ لتعب محبتك


----------



## Aksios (24 فبراير 2010)

jonjon_139 قال:


> ممكن لحن الإبركسيس الحزيني الكبير تعليمي للمعلم جاد
> وشكراُ لتعب محبتك


 
ده الفصل كامل و ضغطه فى ملف واحد 
http://www.4shared.com/file/229037136/34551490/___.html


----------



## sollytwins (26 فبراير 2010)

سلام ونعمه كنت عايز لحن بتقال اثناء التناول هو المسيح صام عنا اربعين يوما واربعين ليله


----------



## Aksios (26 فبراير 2010)

sollytwins قال:


> سلام ونعمه كنت عايز لحن بتقال اثناء التناول هو المسيح صام عنا اربعين يوما واربعين ليله


 
اخى العزيز رديت عليك فى المشاركة دى



aksios قال:


> متهايقلى تقصد القطعة التى تضاف على المزمور 150 فى الصوم
> اسمعها من هنا عربى و قبطى مع المزمور كله بصوت الشماس بولس ملاك
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/226890285/8192f024/026__.html


----------



## marmora jesus (26 فبراير 2010)

سلام ونعمة
كنت محتاجة مرد اخطأت " اي ارنوفي " بس ياريت بالقبطي او بالانجليزي
معلش هتعبك معايا
ربنا يعوضك كل خير​


----------



## Aksios (26 فبراير 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> سلام ونعمة​
> 
> كنت محتاجة مرد اخطأت " اي ارنوفي " بس ياريت بالقبطي او بالانجليزي
> معلش هتعبك معايا​
> ربنا يعوضك كل خير​


سلام و نعمة

مرد اي ايرنوفى له ربع فى الذكصولوجيه الاولى للصوم و له ربع اخر فى محير لحن ميغالو (ابنشويس)

الربع الاول: من الذكصولوجية










الربع التانى: من لحن ابنشويس


----------



## marmora jesus (26 فبراير 2010)

aksios قال:


> سلام و نعمة
> 
> مرد اي ايرنوفى له ربع فى الذكصولوجيه الاولى للصوم و له ربع اخر فى محير لحن ميغالو (ابنشويس)
> 
> ...


 

معلش بعد اذنك انا كنت محتاجة المرد قبطي او انجليزي مسموع
اسفة عارفة اني تقلت عليك​


----------



## Aksios (27 فبراير 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> معلش بعد اذنك انا كنت محتاجة المرد قبطي او انجليزي مسموع
> 
> اسفة عارفة اني تقلت عليك​


 
لا انا بجد اللى اسف افتكرتك عاوزاهم كلمات
و معلش انا مش عندى بالانجلش و انا حاولت اقطعهم على movie maker لكن البرنامج فيه مشاكل و مش راضى يشتغل
فجبت الملف كامل و حطيت ليكى الوقت اللى بيتقال فيه القطعه لو حبيتى تقطعيهم على اى برنامج

ايرنوفى من الذكصولوجيه
 فى الدقيقة 6:00 

http://www.4shared.com/file/230563024/8cffe213/019__.html



ايرنوفى من ابنشويس
 فى الدقيقه 2:46

http://www.4shared.com/file/194636752/a3ace96/_online.html


----------



## marmora jesus (27 فبراير 2010)

aksios قال:


> لا انا بجد اللى اسف افتكرتك عاوزاهم كلمات
> و معلش انا مش عندى بالانجلش و انا حاولت اقطعهم على movie maker لكن البرنامج فيه مشاكل و مش راضى يشتغل
> فجبت الملف كامل و حطيت ليكى الوقت اللى بيتقال فيه القطعه لو حبيتى تقطعيهم على اى برنامج
> 
> ...


 

ميرسي ليك كتير يا اكسيوس
معلش علي تعبك معايا
ربنا يعوضك كل خير علي خدمتك الجميلة دي​


----------



## epsalmos (27 فبراير 2010)

متابع


----------



## امناء (10 مارس 2010)

ممكنم موقع ارثوذكس اعرف لية ميش شغال


----------



## Aksios (10 مارس 2010)

امناء قال:


> ممكنم موقع ارثوذكس اعرف لية ميش شغال


 
الموقع شغال تمام
http://www.orsozox.com/forums/


----------



## BishoRagheb (10 مارس 2010)

*انا كنت ريحتك مني فترة كبيرة
بس معلش سامحني 
انا محتاج ضروري 
الحان اسبوع الالام لمعهد الدراسات انا عندي نسخة قديمة
والكوليتي مش حلوة فياريت لو عندك احسن هاتهالي
ولو فيه اناجيل جزايني ياريت برضه بس علي سايت غير 
الرابيد شير لانه وحش
معلش تعبتك معايا
*


----------



## Aksios (10 مارس 2010)

BishoRagheb قال:


> *انا كنت ريحتك مني فترة كبيرة*
> *بس معلش سامحني *
> *انا محتاج ضروري *
> *الحان اسبوع الالام لمعهد الدراسات انا عندي نسخة قديمة*
> ...


 
الحان اسبوع الالام لمعهد الدراسات جزء اول و جزء تانى

http://www.4shared.com/file/238539736/ea178588/_2_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/238551144/521d39e/_1_online.html


قراءات من اسبوع الالام

جزء اول
http://www.4shared.com/file/96940221/b95fdd16/Holy_week_Readings_1.html

جزء تانى
http://www.4shared.com/file/96942578/12b24ff9/Holy_week_Readings_2.html

و مفيش تعب و لا حاجه اذكرنى فى صلواتك


----------



## sollytwins (11 مارس 2010)

سلام ونعمه اولا احب اشكركم علي الرد وربنا يعوض تعب محبنكم وميرسي جدا علي اللحن


----------



## الدبلوماسى (15 مارس 2010)

اولا احب اشكركم جدا على المجهود الرائع اللى بتبذلوة فى تلبية رغبات المشتركين وعلى كمية الالحان الجميلة والنادرة الموجودة لديكم وكل سنة وانتم طيبين ياريت الاقى عندكم لحن كى ايبرتو التعليمى للمعلم جاد على فكرة هو موجود عندكم بس الرابط مش شغاااااااااال وربنا يعوض تعبكم فى الامجاد السماوية وصلوا من اجل اتمام منتدى مارجرجس كفر الجزيرة بنى سويف لنكون اصدقاء فى المسيح الدبلوماسى جرجس فتحى بنى سويف


----------



## oesi no (15 مارس 2010)

*كى ابرتو تعليمى المعلم جاد 

جزء اول 

جزء تانى 

ياريت لينك الموضوع البايظ فى المنتدى علشان اعدله 
*​


----------



## الدبلوماسى (15 مارس 2010)

http://rapidshare.com/files/197748599/____________________1.mp3
http://rapidshare.com/files/197753110/____________________2.mp3

دى لينكات لحن كي ايبرتو اللى مش شغاله على فكرة هى فى صفحة 11 بصراحة مكنتش متوقع الرد السريع دة مش عارف اعبر عن شكرى لله وليك ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك وياريت لو موجود الحان اسبوع الالام والقيامة والالحان الطويلة الخاصة بهذا الاسبوع المبارك يبقى كتر الف خيرك وربنا ينمى خدمتك لتصل اعلى من جويس ماير وشكرا وكل سنة وانت طيب جرجس فتحى الدبلوماسى


----------



## الدبلوماسى (15 مارس 2010)

*أنت الذى اعطيتنى هذة الخدمة المملوءة سرا*
*(يامن احتمل اهانات العالم وانت خالقه *
*  يامن صلب على صليب انت صانعه*
*  يامن احب العالم وترك عرشه من أجله )*
*ارحم عبيدك المسيحيين ونمى خدمة منتديات الكنيسة *
*الشماس جرجس فتحى*


----------



## الدبلوماسى (15 مارس 2010)

*سلام ونعمة لمنتديات الكنيسة ربنا ينمى خدمتكم ياريت لو تجيبوا لى الحان اسبوع الالام التعليمى والحان القيامة كاملة تعليمى للمعلم جاد*


----------



## الدبلوماسى (16 مارس 2010)

*شكرا:smi411:*


----------



## الدبلوماسى (16 مارس 2010)

*thank you*


----------



## ريمون_ريمون (19 مارس 2010)

معلش يااكسيوس انا دخلت صفحه 11 علشان احمل لحن ايفلوجيمينوس ادانى خطا فبعد اذنك ارفعها تانى


----------



## ستيفان (23 مارس 2010)

_ابي لحن بدون كلام فقط صافي اللحن عشان صديقي يغني علية ترنيمة _
_وشكرا" على الموضوع الرائع_​


----------



## الدبلوماسى (23 مارس 2010)

سلام لمنتديات الكنيسة المعلم عماد ظريف معلم كنيسة الشهيد العظيم مارجرجس بكفر الجزيرة يشكر كل منتديات الكنيسة وعاوز الحان القيامة التعليمى كاملة


----------



## abanoubnader (24 مارس 2010)

بجد موضوع رائع ولكن عند تحميل بيك اثرونوس الصفحة تكتب ايرور
erorوانا محتاجة ضروري اللحن ده


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 مارس 2010)

ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
سلام ونعمه لكم
​


----------



## مفدى بدم ثمين (27 مارس 2010)

لو سمحتم كنت عايز موسيقى لحن الغولغوثا
ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## ماهر امير (27 مارس 2010)

*ســــــــــــــلام المسيح مع جميعكم وكل عام وانتم بخير الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم فى هذا العمل الرائع بجد انا فرحان انى لقيت تعليم اللغة القبطية وخصوصا علشان اولادنا لكى يتعلموا المردات وياريت نلاقى تعليم القدسات الفريحى والحزينى والرب يعوضكم خير وملحوظة صغيرة الرابط الخامس مش راضى يتحمل لية مش عارف اخوكم ماهر ولكم جزيل الشكر​*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (30 مارس 2010)

*معلش انا كنت عايز انجيل الساعة الثانية عشر من يوم الجمعة العظيمة
ومزمور بيك اثرونوس بس بالعربي ( عرشك يا لله )
 بصوت ابراهيم عياد
معلش بتعبك معايا
*


----------



## miros (1 أبريل 2010)

BishoRagheb قال:


> *معلش انا كنت عايز انجيل الساعة الثانية عشر من يوم الجمعة العظيمة*
> *ومزمور بيك اثرونوس بس بالعربي ( عرشك يا لله )*
> *بصوت ابراهيم عياد*
> *معلش بتعبك معايا*


 
انا هتطفل عليكم وهحط رابط لاناجيل الساعة الثانية عشر
بس مش لاقيت للمعلم ابراهيم بس الي بيقول صوته حلو  ..... اهو على ما تلاقس الي انت عايزه http://www.seed-share.com/9ltlbo919zau
ويا رب اكون افدت حد :crazy_pil


----------



## miros (1 أبريل 2010)

abanoubnader قال:


> بجد موضوع رائع ولكن عند تحميل بيك اثرونوس الصفحة تكتب ايرور
> erorوانا محتاجة ضروري اللحن ده


 
اسمحلي احط رابط للحن بيك اثرونوس http://www.seed-share.com/f1jho1lfguwd :crazy_pil
الرابط فيه كمان التكملة بتاعت الساعة الثانية عشر


لو عايز تحمل اسرع وبدعم استكمال التحميل اشترك في الموقع ببلاش


----------



## ++kokofox++ (1 أبريل 2010)

معلش هتقل عليكم
كنت عايزة لحن طاى شورى الحزاينى بيجى على اغابى و بتقولوا بنت
و هو لحن طووووويل جدا و متهيئلى بيقولوا فريق ابونا اندراوس الصموئيلى
معلش بجد هتعبكم معايا و صلولى كتير لان عندى امتحانات


----------



## remonda88 (3 أبريل 2010)

كل سنة وانت طيبين ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم ويفرح قلبكم انا عايزه حلقات البرنامج اللى كان بيجى على قناة اغابى اسمة الحان كنيستى


----------



## اميلي (11 أبريل 2010)

اريد لحن هليلويا فاي بية للقيامة بالقبطي لتعليم الحن وحفظة


----------



## Aksios (12 أبريل 2010)

اول شئ يا جماعه عاوز اتأسف جدا على عدم استجابتى للطلبات كنت مسافر و مكنش اقدر ادخل سامحونى 



ريمون_ريمون قال:


> معلش يااكسيوس انا دخلت صفحه 11 علشان احمل لحن ايفلوجيمينوس ادانى خطا فبعد اذنك ارفعها تانى


 
http://www.4shared.com/audio/v2vbV9fy/_online.html




الدبلوماسى قال:


> سلام لمنتديات الكنيسة المعلم عماد ظريف معلم كنيسة الشهيد العظيم مارجرجس بكفر الجزيرة يشكر كل منتديات الكنيسة وعاوز الحان القيامة التعليمى كاملة


 
معنديش اى الحان للقيامه تعليمى لكن لو لقيت هحطهم 



abanoubnader قال:


> بجد موضوع رائع ولكن عند تحميل بيك اثرونوس الصفحة تكتب ايرور
> erorوانا محتاجة ضروري اللحن ده


 
http://www.4shared.com/file/96716326/f178935e/__online.html



مفدى بدم ثمين قال:


> لو سمحتم كنت عايز موسيقى لحن الغولغوثا
> ربنا يعوضكم


 
http://www.mediafire.com/?znm4fazzzwt




remonda88 قال:


> كل سنة وانت طيبين ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم ويفرح قلبكم انا عايزه حلقات البرنامج اللى كان بيجى على قناة اغابى اسمة الحان كنيستى


 
معرفتش اوصل لاى حلقات موجوده على النت لو لقيتها هجيبهالك 



اميلي قال:


> اريد لحن هليلويا فاي بية للقيامة بالقبطي لتعليم الحن وحفظة


 
http://www.4shared.com/audio/xuTMZ94B/___.html


----------



## MarMar2004 (24 مايو 2010)

سلام ونعمة اخي الفاضل كنت محتاجة تسبحة نص الليل للانبا روفائيل او اي تسبحة نصف الليل تكون كاملة بس علشان انا عندي لليوم الاحد بس 
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## Aksios (24 مايو 2010)

MarMar2004 قال:


> سلام ونعمة اخي الفاضل كنت محتاجة تسبحة نص الليل للانبا روفائيل او اي تسبحة نصف الليل تكون كاملة بس علشان انا عندي لليوم الاحد بس
> وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


 
التسبحة هى هى فى كل الايام ماعدا ثيؤطوكيه اليوم و ابصالية اليوم فقط
هحط ليكى الابصاليات و الثيؤطوكيات

http://www.4shared.com/dir/_-IyiPas/_sharing.html

اللينك ده فيه كل الثيؤطوكيات و الابصاليات لتسبحة باقى الايام غير يوم الاحد

لو انا كنت فهمتك غلط معلش اكتبلى رد تانى 
سلام و نعمة


----------



## michael hanna (3 يونيو 2010)

اريد سيديهات الشماس البير جمال وخورس تراث الكنيسة القبطية بكندا


----------



## michael hanna (3 يونيو 2010)

عاوز سيديهات الحان المعلم البير جمال


----------



## j_helen (3 يونيو 2010)

سلام و نعمة ممكن لحن صيام الرسل اللي بيتقال أثناء التناول الي بيتقال فية ثالوث في واحد وواحد في ثالوث الاب و الأبن و الروح القدس _ و ياريت لو الحن عربي و قبطي


----------



## Aksios (7 يونيو 2010)

michael hanna قال:


> اريد سيديهات الشماس البير جمال وخورس تراث الكنيسة القبطية بكندا


 


michael hanna قال:


> عاوز سيديهات الحان المعلم البير جمال


 
الموقع ده فيه كل حاجه للشماس البير جمال
http://www.copticheritage.org/

دى كل الالحان المتوفره له على الموقع متقسمه حسب المناسبه
http://www.copticheritage.org/modules.php?op=modload&name=Hymn_Encyclopedia&file=index

و دى الفصول اللى بيحفظ فيها الالحان اللى بتيجى على قناة اغابى
http://www.copticheritage.org/Classes.phtml


----------



## Aksios (7 يونيو 2010)

j_helen قال:


> سلام و نعمة ممكن لحن صيام الرسل اللي بيتقال أثناء التناول الي بيتقال فية ثالوث في واحد وواحد في ثالوث الاب و الأبن و الروح القدس _ و ياريت لو الحن عربي و قبطي


 
ده لحن اسومين بيتقال فى توزيع صيام الرسل
و ده تسجيل للحن من قناة CTV قبطى و عربى

صوت و صورة

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?my4jyjwyxkm

صوت فقط

*أضغط هنا*

المصدر: موقع ارذوكس


----------



## beb (7 يونيو 2010)

انا نفسى اتعلم الالحان بالقبطى


----------



## j_helen (7 يونيو 2010)

thank you


----------



## michael hanna (10 يونيو 2010)

انا عارف الموقع بتاع الشماس البير جمال ال حضرتك كتبته ولكن انا اريد السيديهات ال نزلت له فى مكتبة مارجرجس شيكولانى هو والخورس بتاعه ارجوك انا محتاجهم


----------



## maryoum (14 يونيو 2010)

انا عاوزة 3 الحان مكتوبة ضروري جدااا وهم
1-اسبسمس ادام لعيد الغطاس
2-مقدمة الذكصولوجيات الفريحي
3-ذكصولوجية لعيد الختان المجيد
واكون شاكرة وربنا يعوضك


----------



## maged magdy (17 يونيو 2010)

انا محتاج مديحة الفاعل الأمين مكتوبة بور بوينت -- بس تكون النهاردة علشان محتاجها فى قداس بكرة الجمعة


----------



## ديانا عزيز انور (18 يونيو 2010)

الحان مهرجان 2010


----------



## ديانا عزيز انور (18 يونيو 2010)

لحن  تين جوشت


----------



## ديانا عزيز انور (18 يونيو 2010)

من فضلكم الحان مهرجان 2010 للصف الاول والثانى الابتدائى عاجل وشكرا على تعبكم الرب يجازيكم تعبكم


----------



## maryoum (18 يونيو 2010)

الحان مرحلة اولي وثانية ابتدائي (المستوي الاول)
اضغط هنا للتحميل
http://www.4shared.com/file/234213293/a981b2ae/Alhan_2010-level1.html
الحان مرحلة اولي وثانية ابتدائي (المستوي الثاني)
اضغط هنا للتحميل
http://www.4shared.com/file/234215140/a20b7cdc/Alhan_2010-level2.html

منقول من منتديات بحبك يايسوع


----------



## ميرو وتوتا (18 يونيو 2010)

سلام ونعمة ممكن اطلب الحان المهرجان بالصوت لحضانة مرد المزمور لعيد القيامة المجيد وباقي الالحان المقررة وشكرا علي تعبكم


----------



## michael hanna (19 يونيو 2010)

ارجوك انا اريد سيديهات الشماس البير جمال بسرعة


----------



## michael hanna (19 يونيو 2010)

انا عارف الموقع بتاع الشماس البير جمال ال حضرتك كتبته ولكن انا اريد السيديهات ال نزلت له فى مكتبة مارجرجس شيكولانى هو والخورس بتاعه ارجوك انا محتاجهم


----------



## ديانا عزيز انور (19 يونيو 2010)

نشكركم على تعاونكم معنا لارسالكم لنا الالحان المطلوبة والرب يعوضكم على تعبكم


----------



## maryoum (19 يونيو 2010)

الحان مرحلة حضانة (المستوي الأول)
اضغط هنا للتحميل
http://www.4shared.com/file/234200078/8c811498/Alhan2010-level1.html
الحان مرحلة حضانة (المستوي الثاني)
اضغط هنا للتحميل
http://www.4shared.com/file/234205072/5b8a0db4/Alhan2010-level2.html
منقول من منتديات بحبك يايسوع​


----------



## michael hanna (22 يونيو 2010)

ارجوك انا اريد سيديهات الشماس البير جمال بسرعة


----------



## Aksios (25 يونيو 2010)

michael hanna قال:


> انا عارف الموقع بتاع الشماس البير جمال ال حضرتك كتبته ولكن انا اريد السيديهات ال نزلت له فى مكتبة مارجرجس شيكولانى هو والخورس بتاعه ارجوك انا محتاجهم


 
مأظنش انها نزلت خالص على النت
لأنها حقوق طبع للموقع اللى كنت كتبته قبل كده


----------



## Aksios (25 يونيو 2010)

ديانا عزيز انور قال:


> الحان مهرجان 2010





ديانا عزيز انور قال:


> من فضلكم الحان مهرجان 2010 للصف الاول والثانى الابتدائى عاجل وشكرا على تعبكم الرب يجازيكم تعبكم





ميرو وتوتا قال:


> سلام ونعمة ممكن اطلب الحان المهرجان بالصوت لحضانة مرد المزمور لعيد القيامة المجيد وباقي الالحان المقررة وشكرا علي تعبكم


 
الى كل من طلب الحان مهرجان الكرازه 2010 يمكنه تحملها من موقع مهرجان الكرزاه نفسه على اللينك التالي

http://www.mahraganalkraza.com/main.php?page=viewlibrary&cid=143&type=1&language=arabic



maryoum قال:


> انا عاوزة 3 الحان مكتوبة ضروري جدااا وهم
> 1-اسبسمس ادام لعيد الغطاس
> 2-مقدمة الذكصولوجيات الفريحي
> 3-ذكصولوجية لعيد الختان المجيد
> واكون شاكرة وربنا يعوضك


 
اسبسمس ادام لعيد الغطاس

هيبى أف اير ميثريه انجيه يوأنس بي بابتيس تيس: جي أيتى اومس إم إبشويس خين ني مي أو انتى بي يوردانيس.
أووه ايصوتيم إت إسمى إنتى إفيوت إس أوش إيفول: جي فاي بي باشيرى با مينريت إيتاى تى ماتى إنخيتف.

مقدمة الذكصولوجيات 

شيرى نى أوتى بارثينوس: تى أورو إممى إن آليثينى: شيرى إبشوشو إنتى بين جينئوس: آرى إجفونان إن إممانوئيل.
تينتى هو آرى بين ميفئى: أوتى إبروس تاتيس إيتين هوت: ناهرين بين شويس إيسوس بخرستوس: إنتيف كانين نوفى نان إيفول. 

ذكصولوجيه لعيد الختان المجيد

http://st-takla.org/Lyrics-Spiritual-Songs/Words-of-Coptic-Alhan-Tasbeha-Kodas/Arabic-Coptic-04-Epsalmodia-Tasbeha/Tasbe7a-Coptic-Transliteration-Annual-Psalmody/Praise-Epsalmodya-Tasbeha-193-Doxology-Khetan_Abenshois-Esos.html


----------



## Aksios (25 يونيو 2010)

ديانا عزيز انور قال:


> لحن تين جوشت


 
تين جوشت ايفول (عشية و باكر)
http://www.mediafire.com/?azb4myzufas

 تين جوشت ايفول (القداس الباسيلى)
http://www.4shared.com/file/29327945/fc13d3a8/__online.html?dirPwdVerified=f6055f78



maged magdy قال:


> انا محتاج مديحة الفاعل الأمين مكتوبة بور بوينت -- بس تكون النهاردة علشان محتاجها فى قداس بكرة الجمعة


 
 متأسف بجد انى مقدرتش ارد عليك فى نفس اليوم لأنى مكنتش موجود على طول على النت



michael hanna قال:


> ارجوك انا اريد سيديهات الشماس البير جمال بسرعة


 


michael hanna قال:


> انا عارف الموقع بتاع الشماس البير جمال ال حضرتك كتبته ولكن انا اريد السيديهات ال نزلت له فى مكتبة مارجرجس شيكولانى هو والخورس بتاعه ارجوك انا محتاجهم


 


michael hanna قال:


> ارجوك انا اريد سيديهات الشماس البير جمال بسرعة


 
سامحنى السيديهات دى مش موجود على النت لأنها حقوق طبع لخورس التراث الكنسى
اللى هو تبع الموقع اللى بعته لحضرتك قبل كده
فأى لحن للشماس البير جمال هتلاقيه فى الموقع هناك لكن السيدى نفسه مش هتلاقيه الا لو اشتريته

سلام و نعمة


----------



## maryoum (29 يونيو 2010)

شكراااااااااا جدااااااااااا


----------



## ^^RoMaNy^^ (12 يوليو 2010)

لو سمحت انا محتاج مزمور 151 انا عندى بس فى فريق كان عامله فى شريط ترانيم كان اخر الشريط والمزمور ملحن بصوت جماعى  بس مش قادر الاقى الشريك ده لان فيه المزمور انا سمعت الشريط مرة واحدة وجيت ادور عليه ملقتوش ياريت تساعدونى .... الشريط على ما اظن مش عارف بالظبط دايما معايا او حاجة زى كدة .... بس المزمور ملحن بصوت جماعى من الفريق وبالعربى مش بالقبطى  وهو اخر الشريط .. ياريت تساعدونى الاقى المزمور بصوت الفريق ده لان روعة وجميل جداً  جداً.... ربنا يباركم ويكون معاكم ويعوضكم ..


----------



## Aksios (12 يوليو 2010)

^^romany^^ قال:


> لو سمحت انا محتاج مزمور 151 انا عندى بس فى فريق كان عامله فى شريط ترانيم كان اخر الشريط والمزمور ملحن بصوت جماعى بس مش قادر الاقى الشريك ده لان فيه المزمور انا سمعت الشريط مرة واحدة وجيت ادور عليه ملقتوش ياريت تساعدونى .... الشريط على ما اظن مش عارف بالظبط دايما معايا او حاجة زى كدة .... بس المزمور ملحن بصوت جماعى من الفريق وبالعربى مش بالقبطى وهو اخر الشريط .. ياريت تساعدونى الاقى المزمور بصوت الفريق ده لان روعة وجميل جداً جداً.... ربنا يباركم ويكون معاكم ويعوضكم ..


 
طب ايه هو اسم الفريق اللى عامل الشريط؟


----------



## ^^RoMaNy^^ (13 يوليو 2010)

انا مش عارف اسم الفريق لان الشريط سمعته بالصدفه فمهتميتش يعنى بس اللحن عجبنى  ...على العموم عادى لو صادفك اى شى بصوت جماعى خاص بالمزمور ياريت  تبلغنى واشكرك على تعب محبتك وربنا يعوضكم ويكون معاكم ..


----------



## pepa (14 يوليو 2010)

الفكرة دة حلوة جدااااااااااااا انا كنت عايزة اتعلم الالحان لان دة هى لغتنا


----------



## Aksios (14 يوليو 2010)

^^RoMaNy^^ قال:


> انا مش عارف اسم الفريق لان الشريط سمعته بالصدفه فمهتميتش يعنى بس اللحن عجبنى ...على العموم عادى لو صادفك اى شى بصوت جماعى خاص بالمزمور ياريت تبلغنى واشكرك على تعب محبتك وربنا يعوضكم ويكون معاكم ..


 
ده المزمور 150 عربى سنوى
http://www.4shared.com/file/24039591/7d36dd75/___-_150.html?dirPwdVerified=c49433dd
ده المزمور 150 قبطى و عربى صيامى (طريقة الصيام الكبير)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15HfJ0IAHoU
اللحن اللى على اليوتوب لو عاوزه صوت للتحميل انا ممكن اجبهولك صوت


----------



## bolagalal (15 يوليو 2010)

مرسي جدا وشكرا على الالحان الجديله دي


----------



## qwyui (27 يوليو 2010)

كيف أعلم أولادي الألحان؟


----------



## mido_alex (28 يوليو 2010)

أرجوكم عاوز لحن غولغوثا بصوت بولس ملاك .. عاوزه ضرورى بجد ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 يوليو 2010)

mido_alex قال:


> أرجوكم عاوز لحن غولغوثا بصوت بولس ملاك .. عاوزه ضرورى بجد ​





*أضغط هنا​*


----------



## mido_alex (29 يوليو 2010)

أولا  نيرسى لتعبك يا مايكل بس انا عاوزه بصوت بولس ملاك مش حد تانى​


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (30 يوليو 2010)

ممكن ترنيمه بحبك بهديلك كل عمرى يايسوع
الرب يبارك فيكم


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 يوليو 2010)

ثابت بيسوع قال:


> ممكن ترنيمه بحبك بهديلك كل عمرى يايسوع
> الرب يبارك فيكم




*ده فيديو للترنيمه

[YOUTUBE]J3Edn4aPEck&feature[/YOUTUBE]​*


----------



## Aksios (30 يوليو 2010)

mido_alex قال:


> أرجوكم عاوز لحن غولغوثا بصوت بولس ملاك .. عاوزه ضرورى بجد ​


حضرتك متأكد انه عمل لحن غولغوثا بصوته؟
اصل الشريط بتاعه فيه معظم الحان اسبوع الالام لكن غولغوثا مش موجود فيه
راجع الموضوع ده
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=45146


----------



## KAN ZMAAAN (19 أغسطس 2010)

اللينكات لا تعمل يا إخوة


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 أغسطس 2010)

kan zmaaan قال:


> اللينكات لا تعمل يا إخوة




*لنكات ايه بالظبط اللي لا تعمل

حدد لنكات ايه​*


----------



## looris (20 أغسطس 2010)

سلام المسيح معاكم وكل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة صوم العذراء منتدى  (منتديات الكنيسة) جميل جدا  اللى مهما الف بين المنتديات  المسيحية  ارجع واشتاق الية  كابن مهما بعدت عنة امة بالجسد لكنة  دائما فى بالها  ولايمكن ان تنساة ابد اااااااااا 0000000  ارجوا منكم شريط   عشية وتمجيد للسيدة العذراء امى الحبيبة  لابونا بولا ملك وا  لاستاذ جورج منز وشكرااااااا::__:ura1::ura1::ura1::


----------



## looris (22 أغسطس 2010)

سلام المسيح معكم وكل عام وحضراتكم بخير هو الكلام اللى بعتة مالهوش اى تاثير ولا حد رد ولا قال ميرسى ولا اى حاجة ولا حتى رديتوا على طلبى لعل المانع خير:smi411::smi411::hlp:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أغسطس 2010)

looris قال:


> سلام المسيح معاكم وكل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة صوم العذراء منتدى  (منتديات الكنيسة) جميل جدا  اللى مهما الف بين المنتديات  المسيحية  ارجع واشتاق الية  كابن مهما بعدت عنة امة بالجسد لكنة  دائما فى بالها  ولايمكن ان تنساة ابد اااااااااا 0000000  ارجوا منكم شريط   عشية وتمجيد للسيدة العذراء امى الحبيبة  لابونا بولا ملك وا  لاستاذ جورج منز وشكرااااااا::__:ura1::ura1::ura1::





looris قال:


> سلام المسيح معكم وكل عام وحضراتكم بخير هو الكلام اللى بعتة مالهوش اى تاثير ولا حد رد ولا قال ميرسى ولا اى حاجة ولا حتى رديتوا على طلبى لعل المانع خير:smi411::smi411::hlp:





*دورت كتير في منتديات كتيره
مفيش غير رابط واحد في كل المنتديات
وللاسف الرابط منتهي صلاحيته
والشريط مش عندي كنت هرفعهولك
لاقيت نفس الشريط لفريق ابوفام​*


----------



## Aksios (22 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *دورت كتير في منتديات كتيره​*
> *مفيش غير رابط واحد في كل المنتديات*
> *وللاسف الرابط منتهي صلاحيته*
> *والشريط مش عندي كنت هرفعهولك*
> ...


نفس اللى حصل معايا بردوه 
ملقتش روابط سليمه للشريط و انا مش عندى الشريط على الكمبيوتر


----------



## sinisya (18 سبتمبر 2010)

يا جماعة انا عايز ياريت يعنى

التسبحة السنوية عربى بصوت بولس ملاك

او شريط رمز التضحية للشهيدة رفقة واولادها

برضه لبولس ملاك

وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم 
:66:​


----------



## sollytwins (22 سبتمبر 2010)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك اخي اكسيوس


----------



## wafaa nashaat (7 أكتوبر 2010)

من فضلك عوزة شريط لمسة حياة


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 أكتوبر 2010)

wafaa nashaat قال:


> من فضلك عوزة شريط لمسة حياة


اتفضلى الشريط 
شريط لمسة حياة لفريق لمسة حياة

رجاااااااء محبة 
وضع طلبات شرايط الترانيم والترانيم المنفردة فى الموضوع المخصص لها
طلبات الترانيم 
لان هذا الموضوع مخصص فقط للالحان
سلام ونعمة ​


----------



## ihab_seleman (21 أكتوبر 2010)

ممكن لو سمحت لحن سيموتس بالهزات مكتوبة


----------



## ihab_seleman (21 أكتوبر 2010)

ممكن كمان اسبسمس واطس بالعربي يقال للسيدة العذراء


----------



## ihab_seleman (24 أكتوبر 2010)

لو سمحت التسبحة عربي مارجرجس الجيوشي / شبرا  ( مع العلم باني عايزها من الشرايط المسجله و ليست من اللينكات الموجودة لانها ناقصة حيث انها بدون الهوس الثاني واللبش و....) شكرا


----------



## Nemo (27 أكتوبر 2010)

qwyui قال:


> كيف أعلم أولادي الألحان؟



بصى يا اختى
ممكن عن طريق الكنيسة فى تعليم الحان فى الايام العادية زى خدمة الشماس الاولاد فى عيلتنا بيشتركوا فيه أو فى الاجازة عن طريق المهرجانات اللى بتعملها الكنيسة.
وفى كمان برنامج لتعليم الاحان للاطفال على ctv
اسمه هوس ايروف وبيقدمه اب كاهن وهو برنامج حلووو اوى
ربنا ينفعك بحاجة منهم وقوليلى


----------



## emelioo (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*ممكن المزامير بصوت ابونا يوسف اسعد*

 *سلام ونعمة*


----------



## drvolcano (1 نوفمبر 2010)

هل يوجد مرد الابركسيس لكل الملائكة و الانجيليين و الشهداء و القديسين المذكورين بسنكسار كل يوم
و اتمنى ان يوجد لديكم فيديو لتعليم الضرب بالناقوس


----------

